# Special Test Channels 9300 and 9301: Issues only



## Earl Bonovich

Hello everyone...

DirecTV tonight (time conversions to make life easier): 9/22/2007 at 10PM PT (PACIFIC TIME)
9/22/2007 at 11PM MT
9/23/2007 at 12:00:01 AM CT (Midnite)
9/23/2007 at 1AM ET​Will have two test channels for the D10 SAT.

Right now they are only scheduled for a *[strike]30[/strike] 3hr minute window*
3 hr window

These will be TWO test channels... one from the ODD channels, ONE for the even channels.

Everyone... should check them out, but most specifically those that have had issues with 498.... they are *EXTREMELY interested* in the feed back...

So... again... sorry for the late notice... I just got it a little while ago... SO!!!

Please.... Every check out the channels.... and report your results...

IN your reports: Please give some basics about your setup (specifically what receiver and software version you are running on it).... and if you were having issues with 498... that is very important to know.

Earl


----------



## Earl Bonovich

All PRE-Discussion... Over Here
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100287


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Updated: 3hr window confirmed


----------



## Tom Robertson

Another update: One channel will be National Geographic and the other Discovery channel.

One will be 720p, one 1080i.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Juppers

Getting 721 for both channels. I have the premier package.


----------



## waporvare

I get a channel not purchased screen on both in CT zone. HR20-700, Paducah, KY DMA.


----------



## Mike Lang

Never could get 498 no matter what I tried. 
9300 & 9301 both come in.


----------



## jovercash

9300 - so pixalated can't watch
9301 - black screen.


----------



## Med 28

have both 9300,9301 working fine here. had grey screen on 498 till late tonight used ff back trick play to get slide. 
HR20-700
0x18a
still have to use trick play to get slide


----------



## djwww98

I get both 9300 and 9301. I do not get 498. 480 and 481 appear to do what they are supposed to; a banner telling me odd or even, 13V or 18V.
Both 9300 and 9301 look good and sound good.
9300 is 720i, 9301 is 1080i.
I have an H20-700 and slimline.
EDIT. I NOW GET CONGRATS ON 498. THAT NEVER HAPPENED BEFORE. I APPEAR TO BE GOOD ON EVERYTHING.
480, 481, 498, 9300, AND 9301. TURN IT ALL ON.


----------



## RichM

Channel 9300: Does work. Both tuners. Won't record.

Channel 9301: Does work. Both tuners. Won't record.


Channel 480: Good (Always) confirmed working msg at the bottom
Channel 481: Good (Always) confirmed working msg at the bottom

Channel 498: FAIL (Mostly) Direct channel entry fails - always - Gray screen
Channel down to 494 and back up works almost 100% of the time.
Channel up to 500 and back down NEVER works

If I swap tuners the channel 498 channel down/up only works only RARELY. Less than 10% of the time.

If I record 498 when the Congratulation Screen is displayed, I see only a gray screen on playback.

Rich


HR20-100
Software: 0x18a
Receiver ID: 0231 8241 8147
Dish: 5 LNB Multi-Sat
HDTV:
Native: OFF
Screen format: Pillar Box
Bar Color: Dark Gray
TV Ratio: Widescreen 16:9
TV Resolution: 1080i
Zipcode: 13746

No switch. Direct cables to dish (35' to grounding block, then 20' to dish).

Satellite 103(b)
Tuner 1:
Signal strength: 95 94 91 89 92 91 88 89
91 91 91 92 92 91 na na
95 na na na na 95 na na

Tuner2:
Signal strength: 95 95 92 89 92 92 87 91
89 92 90 92 92 92 na na
95 na na na na 95 na na

Binghamton, NY - DMA (157). No DirecTV locals.


----------



## HD-DVR Fan

I've got 9300 but on 9301 only pixelation


----------



## n2deep2bn

getting channels 9300 & 9301 on one hr20-700 and not getting them on the other hr20-700


----------



## Earl Bonovich

If any of you HAD issues 498, and 9300/9301 are working... please make it known.


----------



## Tom Robertson

I closed this thread for a moment.

Please list only ISSUES now that 9300 and 9301 have Launched.

Also list if you can't get 498, 480, 481 but can get these.

And setup, software version, etc.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## wolverine1701

I get 9300 and 9301.. 498 was blank before but now I see the message!!!
HR20-700 
Slimline
Omaha nebraska


----------



## Captaintrips420

not in the guide, channel not available. it does not work at this time.
hr20-700 with 19E
480 481 and 498 all work great.

i am in san jose cali


----------



## bill596

Nothing on either 9300 or 9301 in San Jose Ca Still have 498 though


----------



## Tone-Loc

Receiver: HR20-700

Software: Running latest CE 019E

BBCs: connected & working behind HR20

Dish: 5 LNB Slimline

Signal Stength: 103b ranges from 79-92, all other SAT's 85-93

Multiswitch: Zimwell WB68 (verified all cables connected, secure, etc) driving a total of 5 receivers (1 HD)

Locals: I have a second dish for SD locals, HD locals not available here yet, get them OTA.

DMA: Northwest Arkansas (Fayetteville, DMA 109 (approx))

CH: 480 and 481: Working correctly

I have never received any picture on 498 and have tried every "trick" mentioned on this board. (72,73, 498. Pausing for 30 seconds. Rebooting. Rescanning satellites. Resetting my account, recording two channels, swapping BBC's, hitting replay/rewind, switching to HD channel back to 498, etc.)

*BUT

9300 & 9301 come in great!* *AND PRESTO NOW I GET 498!!!!!!*


----------



## HDhysteria

nothing here 0x18a hr20 700 498 workrd fine,,,currently resetting


----------



## Stevies3

All working on my 4-HR20's, BUT, I can't even tune in the channels on my H20's


----------



## chevy0

I see no 9300/9301

I get a black screen on 498 with my HR20-700




NM THEY JUST SHOWED UP! 
Now if I switch to 498 it comes in


----------



## smkuchta

"channel not available" when going to 9300 and 9301. 498/480/481 have always worked as expected. HR20-700 0x-19e, (san diego)


----------



## mbailey

480 - OK
481 - 771
489 - OK
9300 - Not Found
9301 - Not Found


----------



## Oglikn

hr20-100
498 never worked even after all the explained tricks.
9300 and 9301 ARE working and look great!


----------



## 01ragtop

Can't see 9300 & 9301 (channel not purchased)
can see 498
480 & 481 : Confirmed working
Hr20-700
ver 0x18a


----------



## Drako60

Channels 9300 and 9301, as well as 498 working as of tonight, 498 previously gave me a black screen on the HR20-100, H20-100 worked fine on 498

WB68, HR20-100, H20-100, Slimline, National release on both receivers


----------



## ericami

No 9300 or 9301 in Dallas TX in guide or direct tuning.


----------



## bgottschalk

9300 and 9301 say channel not purchased. 498 was always gray screen for me.


----------



## Tornillo

vertigo235 said:


> Issue: Channel Not Available
> 
> HR20-700 19e
> 
> Passive Multiswitch, no issues with 498


same here


----------



## stevesns69

My 498 on an HR20-700 doesn't work, but 9300 and 9301 work, so I must be okay then.


----------



## Shad

My HR20-700 that has been showing the slide is receiving both 9300 and 9301 perfectly.

My HR20-100 that has not shown the slide is now showing both the channels as well, it was late to the party but now is looking good


----------



## Vid58

9300 looking a bit jerking at times. pixilation. But only have seen this during commercials.


----------



## HD-DVR Fan

I now have both 9300 and 9301. Looks great.


----------



## BSHERRIS

Stevies3 said:


> All working on my 4-HR20's, BUT, I can't even tune in the channels on my H20's


Same here...nothing on my H20...Channel not available.


----------



## Smthkd

Okay, up and running on both HR20-700 ( 0x91E) and H20-600. H20 is pixilated and skips on channel 9300! Both fine on the HR20.


----------



## miller24

H20, no problems with other channels, no problems with 9300 or 9301. Very nice picture on 9301. 9300 is a little choppy at parts.


----------



## Juppers

I can get 480,481, 498 works most times since yesterday but occasionally doesn't, the test channels both are in my guide but give a 721, channel not purchased. I have the premier pack running 19e, tonights CE.


----------



## byron

jovercash said:


> 9300 - so pixalated can't watch
> 9301 - black screen.


what does your signal strength look like on 103b.. sounds like you need your dish adjusted.


----------



## dugger66

Getting both 9300 and 9301 on my HR20 (which had a little quirkiness with 498).
Channel not available on my H20 (which had not problem with 498.)
National release software on both.


----------



## whalene

Works here in Tampa. 9300 shows letterboxed when showing 4:3 content.
9301 stretching picture when showing 4:3 content. Tested by watching commercials.


----------



## binkatl

Not sure if we're supposed to be evaluating PQ, but I've got to say that the PQ isn't great for me. I'm not getting any pixellation, it just looks almost like it's 16:9 SD or a bit better, but definitely not HD quality. I'm getting very high numbers (above 90) on all TPs on 103b. I'm also getting all the other test channels with no errors, and BBCs are connected.

Of course, the programming that's on right now on both channels might not be very high quality, since they are both "documentary" style programs.


----------



## nikescream

498, 480, 481 - All Working
9300 / 01 - Channel Not Purchased.

Burbank, CA


----------



## ActiveHDdave

I never knew you had to purchase test channels .... How much are they?


----------



## Knickfreak

7300 is very pixelated on my H20-600 running 0xF14, 7301 is great.


----------



## WJS

498 works. Finally got 9300, no luck with 9301. I'll keep tryimg


----------



## wallyjar

Both in Mobile, AL. Tried for two days for 498 with no luck. I now have 498 and 9300 and 9301


----------



## LMUBill

9301 coming in great

9300 --- MAJOR pixellation for first couple of minutes.... now the occasional "hang-up" for a second or two. 

Hr20 
version x2021

Never had a problem with 498 or the other test channels.

EDIT -- The hang-ups are only on the shots of the whales....


----------



## shadez2270

:joy: :joy: :icon_kiff :goodjob: :goodjob: :welcome: :dance01: :bowdown: :jump3: 

OK you get the idea.... 9300 and 9301 coming in crystal clear and now 498 working as well!!!! WOO HOO


----------



## miles44

channels 9300 and 9301 working fine...also channel 498 works now (hadn't for the last 2 days)


----------



## R8ders2K

No joy in So. SF Bay Area...

Nothing on 9300/9301

And nothing on 480/481/498. Even the 72>73>498 switch doesn't work


----------



## bslange2

Good here in Champaign IL.

Software version 19D

Channel 498 didn't work before, now it does. 

480/481 both work as well.

I am going to update software now and let you know if it works after the update.

Both 9300 and 9301 work. Sorry forgot to say the most important thing


----------



## patchs

Now I got it.
YESSSSS!!!
And now I get 498 too.


----------



## Rakul

Ok here's my deal:

480/481 work fine, 498 does not no matter what I do, all the tricks listed earlier

9300 and 9301 work perfectly, there I noticed a longer delay then normal when I switched them on and my setup as follows:


HR20-700, No Multiswitch, hooked via HDMI to a Samsung LCD 1080P
There is about 35'+/- from the dish to the receiver
I have no OTA diplexed in
Current NR firmware on my box



Ok now I'm going back to watch HD


----------



## n2deep2bn

hr20-700 - rcceiver #1
software 19e
480&481 working
498 grey screen
9300 or 9301 working

hr20-700 - receiver #2
software 19e
480 & 481 working
498 grey screen
9300 & 9301 working


----------



## clayface1000

"Channel not purchased (721)" is Los Angeles. Granted, I only have the Family Pack plus the HD add-on, but c'mon -- if this is a 3 hour test, why don't they open the channels up to everyone so we can give them the %$#@* feedback that they want?


----------



## heaphus

I haven't been able to get 498. Now I'm getting 9300, 9301, and 498 has started working for me.

Hr20-100 NR


----------



## tgewin

721 Channel not purchased.

Do not have the extra HD Access charges on recent activity.

498, 480, 481 are work fine.


----------



## Oglikn

Correction to my previous post...498 now works as well.


----------



## hdgreg

Okay finally in Nor Cal...9300 had problems at top of screen with picture then it went away


----------



## bp10

Got both channels and they look great.

Have not been getting the congratulations slide until the channels came up and then going from the 9300's, I get the slide on ch. 498 now. Have been getting working on both 480 and 481.

HR20-100
0x18a
Slimline
Straight line run from dish to receiver


----------



## garydean

9300 - NGC-HD "Wild: Whale Attack" No Problems

9301 - Discovery-HD "Dirty Jobs" No Problems!

My Setup:
Receiver: HR20-700 with 0x19d
Tuners In Use: 2
Switch: Zinwell WB68
Dish: Slimline
BBCs Installed: Yes
RG6 Length from Receiver to Switch: 10'
RG6 Length from Switch to Dish: 30'

Previous 498 Experience
Up until this afternoon, I was unable to get any picture on 498. Trying all the different methods involving Native On/Off, Resoultions, etc produced no results. This afternoon I was able to get a picture on 498 ONLY AFTER going to 480 then 481.


----------



## pardon

Southern California
Slimline

H20-600 with 0x2030 : Channel not available on both
H20-600 with 0x2034 : Channel not purchased on both


----------



## Vid58

Vid58 said:


> 9300 looking a bit jerking at times. pixilation. But only have seen this during commercials.


I'm also seeing it during the program too.


----------



## viztiz

721 message also

498, 480, 481 working.

Any point in calling about the 721 message?


----------



## lucky13

Both test channels coming in on HR20 with one "bad" tuner (prob a BBC issue).

Neither test channel coming in on other HR20 with 2 "good" tuners (pass 480-481-498 tests).

I'd love to stay up and play more, but I've got to get up in the morning.

Edit: Tonight's CE on both

Edit 2: Saw a post suggesting reboot. Didn't do that, but brought the unit out of standby. Now getting all test channels on HR20 with 2 "good" tuners. I voted option one, though one tuner's not working. Waiting for new BBCs.


----------



## Brickwood

First I had 9301 but not 9300, only 9301 was in the guide. Now both are in the guide but only 9300 is coming in. 9301 seems to come and go.
HR 20


----------



## goodnz

Only get 9300 but says "channel not purchased". Also, still no 498.


----------



## n2deep2bn

n2deep2bn said:


> hr20-700 - rcceiver #1
> software 19e
> 480&481 working
> 498 grey screen
> 9300 or 9301 working
> 
> hr20-700 - receiver #2
> software 19e
> 480 & 481 working
> 498 grey screen
> 9300 & 9301 working


update - 498 now working on both receivers


----------



## Shad

498 is now working on my HR20-100. It had shown a grey screen until the test channels went live....

looks like things are fixed


----------



## Capmeister

I was receiving 498 fine on my HDTVs, but not on the SDTV that has an HR20.

That TV is pulling in these channels. AND... the Closed Captioning is working without garbling on 9301. I see random letters appear in captioning on 9300. Like this:

leng,
e 
fir.

This could be noise.


----------



## ActiveHDdave

The clock stoped at 12:59 on 3900 channel


----------



## skyviewmark1

Ok.. I guess I wasn't important.. Still have 721 Channel not purchased on both 9300 and 9301..


----------



## cjever19

Was getting the previous test channels fine (498, 480, 481) but was not getting 9300 &9301 with direct tune. Reest via menu, now getting both 9300 & 9301. Beautiful. Bring it on.


----------



## gslater

Now having pauses and pixellation on 9300 as well. Didn't notice that when the channel first came up. 9301 is fine.

Signal strengths on transponders are down a little. Some Evens are down in the mid 60's. First time they've ever been that low although evens have always been 5 to 10 points lower than odds for me.


----------



## Crypter

Just To Clarify.


I was getting Blank SCreen on 498 on both HR20's and passed every other test until that. I get 9300 and 9301 Perfectly...NICE TO SEE IT!!!


I Am so RELIEVED!!!!


----------



## diamonddawg

Both channels clear and looking great in Eastern KY. Never did get the banner on channel 498. Relieved that 9300 and 9301 are working.


----------



## JAYHAWKER2

HR20-700, no multiswitch, previously 498 grey screen. tried all the resets to no avail. 498 now showing slide and 9300 and 9301 both good. Bring on the HD.:hurah:


----------



## mbailey

480 - Ok
481 - 771
498 - Ok
9300 - 771
9301 - 771


----------



## SFjr

HR20-100 0x18a

498 has always been grey for me - UNTIL TONIGHT!

I get 9300/9301 just fine and now 498 FINALLY shows me the slide. I feel much better. I need sleep...


----------



## flexoffset

Northwest Alabama here.

HR20-100 --- 0x18a
H20-100 --- CE 2036

All the sudden 498 now works on my HR20-100!!!
9300 and 9301 work on both units!!!
480 and 481 also work on both units (always did).


----------



## kashmir56

Works fine on HR20-700 0x19e
Works fine on H20-100 0x2036
Channel not available on HR-100 0x18a
(498 is fine on all 3)
LJ


----------



## dkgator

9300 (NGC) and 9301 (Discovery Channel) both work.
HR20-700 Running 0x19e
SLIMLINE DISH hooked to a wb616

At 11:45 CST 498 still did not work even after 19e CE. After tuning to 9300 and 9301 it works.

GLAD I STAYED UP!!!!!!


----------



## Candyt

I have never posted before, but been lurking. I received both channels about 12:13. Neither have anywhere near the pq of my hd locals from sat. All tests have always work for me. Enid, Ok


----------



## HDhysteria

0X18A hr20-700 498 worked 480 481 passed 9300 9301 did not work, reset hr20, now all work


----------



## jmunick1

The Poll should be modifed for 480/481/498 no 9300 or 9301. This is the situation I'm in.

Leesburg, VA
0x19e
Slimline
WB68


----------



## m_jraj

m_jraj said:


> 9300 and 9301 - no channel
> 
> 498 - working fine
> 
> note - 1 tuner with good bbc only


Now getting 9300 and 9301


----------



## gowaukee

9300 is in 720p, 9301 in 1080i, both looking good in West Des Moines, IA. Both were initially in 720p for first few minutes. Watching on a Hr20-100, Slimline dish, Zinwell WB68 multiswitch. I have had poor #s on test channels (60-77 avg.), but so far, flawless picture with absolutely no picture break up.


----------



## chevy0

My picture goes blocky every 10 sec or so on both TEST channels

I also have this issue with 70-80 too

HR20-700


----------



## purtman

Got everything (480, 481, 498, 9300, 9301) in KC - HR20-700, AT9 dish, latest download.


----------



## adgreer

I just reset my h20 and I am getting them both now!!!!!!!! Look get kinda hard to tell the quality though so far so good I just


----------



## houskamp

3 for 3 on my HR's  great choice of channels too


----------



## Tigers07

Okay, now I have both test channels in Detroit. National Geographic looks pretty good. The PQ of the Discovery Channel is iffy, especially when showing dark/black corners, shadows, etc.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

Channel not avail on my HR20. I get 480/481/498.
MY H20 has 9300 and 9301. 
So Cal

Just came on with my HR20


----------



## TheKnobber

Still unable to get 9000 or 9001 in the Bay Area of California. Did get 498 though.


----------



## mantan

On my 20-700, I get both channels fine and had the welcome message.

On my H20, I never got the welcome message (error 771) and couldn't get either channel.....


----------



## acezzz

9300 and 9301 working here and now have 498 which wasnt working before.


----------



## jsmith44

Not Getting 9300/9301 Giving me the message Channel Not Available, on my HR20-700 software version OX18a. With the Slimline, all test channels 498,480 and 481 are showing the ok message

Update: Did a RBR and now both channels are coming in 9300 NGC and 9301 DSC with MIKE ROWE!!!


----------



## mhking

Got all test channels including 9300/9301
HR20-700
Just downloaded 0x19E
Both BBCs installed
Unable to record on either 9300 or 9301
Guide reads To Be Announced for program title
Location: Mableton, Georgia (Atlanta DMA)


----------



## mlydy1

getting them both after reboot. No audio via hdmi on 9301.

Audio is now in on 9301 here in central ohio. Everything looks good.


----------



## SteveEJ

I had to reboot before the test worked..

Prior to the 9300-9301 Test Channel I could NOT get 498. All other test channels tested OK.

Dish Type: (Slimline or Sidecar) Slimline

MultiSwitch Model: WB68

Distance between Dish and Multi Switch (approx): 8 Feet

Receiver 1 Information
Model: HR20-100
Software Version: 0x18A
Distance between Multiswitch to Receiver: 25 Feet
Channel 498 : Tested OK 
Channel 499 : Tested OK - Searching for Satellite Signal ** Previous Test
Channel 9000: Tested OK
Channel 9001: Tested OK

Receiver 2 Information
Model: H10-100
Software Version: 0x2036
Channel 498 : Tested OK 
Channel 499 : Tested OK - Searching for Satellite Signal ** Previous Test
Channel 9000: Tested OK
Channel 9001: Tested OK


Hope this helps

SteveEJ


----------



## Ely

I'm having issues with 9300 NG it pexilates and freezes lot, no issues so far with 93001 DC. H20-600 here, no apparent problems with the other test channels.


----------



## srob58

All channels working 9300 and 9301 in all there HD glory!!
498 is now working alos where as it was not working previously.
HR20-700 w/BBCs and current national release
Slimline
Multiswitch WB68
Approx 75 Ft of coax


----------



## lee0539

I got 499 working previously

I have 480/481/498 all working, but I can't tune into 9300 or 9301 at all.


----------



## spartanstew

spartanstew said:


> Nothing in DFW


OK, now they're in the guide and they appear to show up, but I too am getting the 721 message.

(guide says: to be announced)

Why is that?


----------



## hangar18valk

HR20
s/w 0x18a
480/481 - both confirmed working
498 - just started working (slide instead of gray screen)
9300 - Not available
9301 - working (is that the dude from the Ford commercials?)


----------



## skyviewmark1

I don't see anything in the poll above to vote that mine never authorized..


----------



## WRTBill

seeing some pixelation on 9300 on the H20 in native mode. HR20s are fine in 1080


----------



## LarryA

I have two HR20-100. I get 481, 482, 498, 9300 and 9301 on three out of four tuners. As I reported before, one tuner on one of the HR20's is not getting any signal. The tech was in today and replaced the BBC, but no luck.


----------



## ChicagoTC

Channel not purchased 480/481/498 all work
No HD charges on recent activity
Total Choice Plus, HD, DVR, NFLST for 3yrs


----------



## dan8379

I can access them both, but not on all tuners. I have to do the "switch to another channel and then back" trick to get each one.


----------



## disneyfreak

hr20-700 
Raleigh NC

All test channels working, but had to do a reset before I could see 9300 and 9301...I was probably too impatient on the reset. sounds like others are getting after 1:17 or so, I hit reset at 1:15


----------



## j.r.braswell

Ok, ignore post 193 getting them loud and clear now!!!


----------



## R8ders2K

9300 - A-OK

9301 - LOTS of pixelation


----------



## trgonz

Not the best source material, so PQ hard to evaluate. 5.1 surround sound is working great.

Both my H-20 and HR-20 don't seem to be having any issues.


----------



## smkuchta

"Channel Not Available" for 9300 & 9301 when i tried about 10:10PT, just tried again and everything is working fine. 4xx channels have always been good to go for me. (San Diego, hr20-700 019e)


----------



## RichM

RichM said:


> Channel 9300: Does work. Both tuners. Won't record.
> 
> Channel 9301: Does work. Both tuners. Won't record.
> 
> Channel 480: Good (Always) confirmed working msg at the bottom
> Channel 481: Good (Always) confirmed working msg at the bottom
> 
> Channel 498: FAIL (Mostly) Direct channel entry fails - always - Gray screen
> Channel down to 494 and back up works almost 100% of the time.
> Channel up to 500 and back down NEVER works
> 
> If I swap tuners the channel 498 channel down/up only works only RARELY. Less than 10% of the time.
> 
> If I record 498 when the Congratulation Screen is displayed, I see only a gray screen on playback.
> 
> Rich
> 
> HR20-100
> Software: 0x18a
> Receiver ID: 0231 8241 8147
> Dish: 5 LNB Multi-Sat
> HDTV:
> Native: OFF
> Screen format: Pillar Box
> Bar Color: Dark Gray
> TV Ratio: Widescreen 16:9
> TV Resolution: 1080i
> Zipcode: 13746
> 
> No switch. Direct cables to dish (35' to grounding block, then 20' to dish).
> 
> Satellite 103(b)
> Tuner 1:
> Signal strength: 95 94 91 89 92 91 88 89
> 91 91 91 92 92 91 na na
> 95 na na na na 95 na na
> 
> Tuner2:
> Signal strength: 95 95 92 89 92 92 87 91
> 89 92 90 92 92 92 na na
> 95 na na na na 95 na na
> 
> Binghamton, NY - DMA (157). No DirecTV locals.


That's interesting, for the first time ever I now get channel 498 when I enter it directly!

Rich


----------



## binkatl

Another comment on PQ... I'm noticing on 9301 that the commercials are stretched (like TNT stretch-o-vision). I'm guessing they are 4:3 and the channel is being stretched to 16:9. BTW before you ask, no, my TV is not in stretch mode, it only happens on these test channels.

I really think I'm not looking at true HD, but I'm nervous because everyone else here is ooing and aahing at how good the PQ is. So far I'm not impressed by the PQ on these channels... they look somewhere between SD and HD to me.

Of course maybe this isn't supposed to be part of the test yet, and I might be jumping the gun.


----------



## travelswiss

I voted no 9300 or 9301. BUT, just discovered that I must have a bad bbc. I do get both channels with tuner 2.


----------



## bcrab

9300 and 9301 working, black screen on 498.

Two HR20-100 18A
WB68


----------



## Tone-Loc

Never recieved 498 (see previous post in this thread)

Got 9300 and 9301 and NOW GET 498. STRANGE!


----------



## diamonddawg

Got the congratulations screen (ch. 498) for the first time just now, 1:18. Things are finally looking to be moving in a positive direction.


----------



## packfan909

I am getting all test channels. And I am recording manually on both channels. I noticed on Discovery during a few of the commercials (especially auto) there was a bit of underscan. The last line of disclaimers was cut off. Can anyone else confirm on a commercial with text as well?

pf


----------



## TCarbone

Got 481, 482, 498 fine here. 9300 and 9301 say not purchased.

HR20-700 in Connecticut


----------



## justinboo

Got both in Louisiana, HR20 did not get confirm msg. but did get confirm msg. on h20........getting ngch. and disc. ch. both in hd andthe look great!!!!



Earl Bonovich said:


> Hello everyone...
> 
> DirecTV tonight (time conversions to make life easier): 9/22/2007 at 10PM PT (PACIFIC TIME)
> 9/22/2007 at 11PM MT
> 9/23/2007 at 12:00:01 AM CT (Midnite)
> 9/23/2007 at 1AM ET​Will have two test channels for the D10 SAT.
> 
> Right now they are only scheduled for a *[strike]30[/strike] 3hr minute window*
> 3 hr window
> 
> These will be TWO test channels... one from the ODD channels, ONE for the even channels.
> 
> Everyone... should check them out, but most specifically those that have had issues with 498.... they are *EXTREMELY interested* in the feed back...
> 
> So... again... sorry for the late notice... I just got it a little while ago... SO!!!
> 
> Please.... Every check out the channels.... and report your results...
> 
> IN your reports: Please give some basics about your setup (specifically what receiver and software version you are running on it).... and if you were having issues with 498... that is very important to know.
> 
> Earl


----------



## jessiedog54

Getting 9300 and 9301 and now also 498, was grey before.
NJ HR20-700


----------



## nyny69

Reset H20 

Now receiving both channels on Hr20 100 & H20 100. Wasn't on either prior to reset.


----------



## ActiveHDdave

Now I can't get to channel after reseting


----------



## phat78boy

1 HR20-700(19E) and 3 H20-100's(2036). All have displayed all channels fine. New test channels look very good. Only thing of note is an above normal delay in switching between them. I think this might be because of the switching resolutions.


----------



## cjever19

Okay, after MBR, getting all channels. Sweet!!


----------



## Vid58

9301 looks smooth. No jerking/stop motions or pixilation. One commercial looked stretched. Most look fine. Program looks good.


----------



## Tornillo

Amarillo.....498 fine.

No 9300 or 9301


----------



## Rakul

To add to this, I posted earlier I have not been able to do anything to get 498, well guess what after I was on 9301 and changed back to 498 it works!!! Don't know if that will help or not.


----------



## beveaux1

HR 20 700

Channel 499 OK
Channel 480 OK
Channel 481 OK
Channel 498 Grey Screen


Channel 9300 and 9301-----Perfect


----------



## agentbigd

H20-600. Channels 480/481/498 test fine. Channel 9300 intermittent picture break ups. 9301 is perfect!


----------



## pbubel

Here are my results for both receivers

H20:
9300 - OK
9301 - OK
498 - Error 771
480 - Error 771
481 - OK

HR20-700:
9300 - OK
9301 - OK
498 - Error 771
480 - Error 771
481 - OK


----------



## ybeard

Powered off my H20 and then back on and now 9300 and 9301 coming in loud and clear. Currently watching on 9300 and getting random screen freezes and general PQ issues. Haven't noticed problems on 9301.

Getting all test channels at the moment. Running 2021 version of the software.


----------



## RandybinSC

NEver received 498 either until the two test channels came up, now I see the lovely slide saying congrats.


----------



## wjHunter

As of 12:22 Central, I get 721 Channel not purchased for both 9300 and 9301. Still cannot tune in channel 498.

I am running CE 0x19e
Premier Package
I have not seen any new HD charges on my bill yet.

I did try a menu reboot...

Is there anything I should try?


----------



## FLSHADOW

H20-600 (Alton,IL)

480=Sat. Searching For Signal
481=Confirmed BBC Working Screen
498=Sat. Searching For Signal
9300=Working (Occasional Pixelation)
9301=Working Sharp As A Tack


----------



## PR Buick

Caveat to my original post--I'm receiving both channels okay, but the pq seems a little soft. (Existing content seems sharper) Otherwise, fine.

EDIT: Okay, it must be the programming. The commercials on 9301 looked really sharp, but when Dirty Jobs started back, it looked soft.


----------



## Lundy Love

Woooo HOooooooo

After a reboot, all is ok in WV


----------



## mx6bfast

HAd to reboot H20 to get them. 2 HR20's still don't have them even though they all pass the tests.

9301 looks a little blurry.


----------



## pardon

pardon said:


> Southern California
> Slimline
> 
> H20-600 with 0x2030 : Channel not available on both
> H20-600 with 0x2034 : Channel not purchased on both


-------------------------

Reboot worked to get the channels on 0x2030 but now both receivers display "channel not purchased" all previous test channels worked OK in the first try


----------



## Captaintrips420

Bay area cali, hr20-700 19E.

everything working now. I had to reboot but im happy and PQ looks good on both.


----------



## jj4u0

9300 NGC (720p)
9301 DC (1080i)

Both chennals are working great, its time to release all the chennals now. Also 480, 481 works great and 498 some time get gray screen (no slide).

AT9 and international dish (95) with WB68
HR20-700 (0x19a)


----------



## viztiz

has anyone with a channel not purchased message gotten these up yet?


----------



## SteveEJ

I did notice a pause after banner went away and video started. I had a black screen until it did start. The pause was about 1 - 1.5 seconds.

HR20-100 0x18A Slimline Dish, Pensacola FL Area.


----------



## texasbrit

HR20-700; receives 9300 and 9301 fine; received all other test channels OK
HR20-100; receives 9300 and 9301 fine; previously received 499/480/481 OK but this was the DVR where I originally had grey screen on 488 until I did the pause/FF . 488 is OK now.
H20-600; 9300/9301 and all other test channels OK
h21-200; 9300/9301 and all other test channels OK


----------



## msngr7

HR20 #1:
480 - searching on input #2
481 - OK
498 - searching on input #2
9300 - searching for signal input #2 ( I am sure my #2 input does not like the BBC, any BBC. I have swapped several that work with other inputs on this input and always nothing. Connect without the BBC and I get signal on sat input #2 ).
9301 - DiscoveryHD

HR20 #2
480 - ok
481 - ok
498 - ok only after 480 or 481
9300 - NGCHD
9301 - DiscoveryHD

Looks like I have a bad HR20.


----------



## steelgtr

Both working now in san jose. Discovery looks soft?


----------



## CPanther95

H20 always worked - HR20-700 now working, but only after reset.

PQ nothing to write home about - might be the source, looks like focus issues more than the normal "softness".


----------



## bill596

Oops, they are both on now in San Jose, CA. 9300 is National Geo. 9301 is Discovery. Both pics look good, HR20 -700 with 0x19E shows both are 1080, audio is only 2 channel. Picture on Sony KV36XBR400 via component video looks great. Audio via a Marantz SR7000.


----------



## beveaux1

Now 498 comes in.


----------



## ActiveHDdave

498 is ok but no 3900,3901


----------



## skyviewmark1

viztiz said:


> has anyone with a channel not purchased message gotten these up yet?


Not me.. Mine is still showing the 721 message


----------



## Teronzhul

HR20-700

I was a 498 black screen up until this evening. Now everything works flawlessly. 480/481/498/9300/9301.


----------



## SteveEJ

viztiz said:


> has anyone with a channel not purchased message gotten these up yet?


Only when I went to the channel above 9301. I channeled up accidentally. Went back and everything OK.


----------



## trgonz

A note on PQ:

"Dirty jobs" looks ok, but the commercial for "Planet Earth" HD-DVD looked awesome.


----------



## STEVEN-H

HR20-700
BBC rev 3
0x19e
Slimline 
no external switch
Locals OTA
Louisville, KY

9300 Nat. Geo. 720 P Good on tuner one and two
9301 Discovery 1080 I Good on tuner one and two
498 good on tuner one and two
480/481 good on tuner one and two

Previous could not get slide on 498 on tuner two unless I did power off - on or did pause - play.

Now all works all the time with no tricks

9/23 8:40 AM Eastern with 9300 and 9301 gone 498 now continues works fine on both tuners!


----------



## djwww98

Rakul said:


> To add to this, I posted earlier I have not been able to do anything to get 498, well guess what after I was on 9301 and changed back to 498 it works!!! Don't know if that will help or not.


Same thing happened to me.


----------



## RadioCityMike

Change vote. 9300 & 9301 good after reboot. Also shows in guide. No negative issues. Happy camper. HR20-100 in N.E. Oklahoma No multi-switch.


----------



## Bellman

9300 and 9301 Just came in, after about 5 minutes of "Searching for Satellite" message when I first tried to tune them in. Sometimes I get 480,481and 498 and other times I get "Searching for Satellite". Its inconsistent.
HR20-700 w/ 0x18a software


----------



## LMUBill

Wow.... NGC went to commercial and it really became pixellated. 

Not a single problem on 9301 though....


----------



## jluzbet69

I got channel not purchased, 721


----------



## LuxoDave

I am in Albuquerque using a H20 receiver. Earlier today I could not get 498, then I got a signal strength meter and re-tuned my dish. After that I got 498, 480 and 481.

Now I am getting both 9300 and 9301, but 9300 is not handling fast motion very well. Actually it was worse and seems to have gotten better, but is still somewhat choppy during fast motion.


----------



## MiamiPhins

I finally have the in the guide but channel not purchased (721).


----------



## bjamin82

I recenlty posted that I didn't get 9300 and 9301... I figured I would just try a reset, reset took 8 min... when it came back, I had 9300 and 9301 in the guide but it looks like I missed the window, now it says Channel Not Purchased... guide info says 1am through 10/30 6:58


----------



## 01ragtop

01ragtop said:


> Can't see 9300 & 9301 (channel not purchased)
> can see 498
> 480 & 481 : Confirmed working
> Hr20-700
> ver 0x18a


rebooted and still the same
San Diego


----------



## TheKnobber

I reset my 700 and now I can see 9300 and 9301 but they say channel not purchased. No image.


----------



## feets

all working here........498 was gray screen but shows up now............:hurah: 9300+9301 look very good in central il...........:grin:


----------



## macmantis

I have check both tuners and they are working.
Interesting side note. It seems only 103b channels do the grey during the switch the others do black.


----------



## TomD

I see 9300 and 9301 but they say channel not purchased (721)


----------



## bgottschalk

Still getting channel not purchased on 9300 and 9301. 
498 still gray screen. 
480 and 481 always worked and still do.


----------



## Force3dFX

9300 and 9301 work great
could not see 498 before but working now
BRING ON THE HD- DIRECTV GOOD WORK!


----------



## kwhittenberger

Here in Redmond, WA, had to reboot before 9300/9301 showed up.

Release - 0x19E
480 - Good
481 - Good
498 - Was good before 0x19E, now grey screen.
9300 - Good
9301 - Good


----------



## zoukeeper

2 H20-700 with 0x2021 Receiving test channels and previously received 498

HR20-700 with 0x18a Receiving test channels and now receive 498, NO 498 prior to this.

Second dish (72.5) for locals and Zinwell SAM-6802 Multiswitch


----------



## davidg

9300 and 9301 are working. Channel 498 is now working where before these two new test channels it was the black screen.
HR20-700 with 0x18a.


----------



## ActiveHDdave

viztiz said:


> has anyone with a channel not purchased message gotten these up yet?


yes and the clock on the channel itself said 12:59 but other channels said the right time


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

packfan909 said:


> I am getting all test channels. And I am recording manually on both channels. I noticed on Discovery during a few of the commercials (especially auto) there was a bit of underscan. The last line of disclaimers was cut off. Can anyone else confirm on a commercial with text as well?
> 
> pf


same deal here.... bottom line of text on some commercials is chopped off... Honda commercial I could JUST see the top of "honda.com" at the bottom of the screen.

As to the "results" of the tests.... I saw 498 a few times, but mostly I was seeing black screen of nothing... I get both test channels - am recording both manually. And now I can see 498 at will... Pretty basic setup here dish --> WB68 --> wall plates in various rooms --> HR20... No more than 50' of cable total...

In other words, whatever the problem with 498, it seems to be happy, happy with the new channels.


----------



## cliffbig

I, too, am getting the Channel Not Purchased (721) message. I was and still am getting 498 just fine.

Grrr...


----------



## Paul A

I had this problem earlier:

Two different congrats splash screens within my household - a real headscratcher.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1142831#post1142831

This fixed the 498 issue and the bogus congrats slide now matches my other two receivers

All channels 480, 481, 498, 9300, 9301 are working on all three receivers. H20, HR20-100, HR20-700 (tonight's CE)

Paul


----------



## BackLasher

Pixillation on 9300 in Mobile, AL High 80s signals on 103b


----------



## Ramsrule

both me and a friend had to reset our HR20's to get the channels to show.

I had no issues with 498.

He was getting the gray screen on 498.... now he gets the confirmation slide(resets earlier today didnt fix the gray screen issue).

So all is well for him now.


----------



## jborchel

Both are up here but lots of pixelation breakup on Nat. Geographic channel.

Jack


----------



## jmunick1

Took 25 minutes for me to get them, but I got them.

LOOKS GREAT!!

480/481/498/9300/9301 All Good

Slimline
WB68
Leesburg, VA
0x19e
HR20-700


----------



## wjHunter

viztiz said:


> has anyone with a channel not purchased message gotten these up yet?


Nope, I got channel not purchased and still cannot see the new test channels (9300 & 9301)

Have you gotten any of the new HD charges on your bill yet?


----------



## danielb6752

received 9300/9301 ok. 480/481/498 work ok as well.

i did receive 721 error on all channels, even after a refresh from directv.com, until i rebooted my hr20.


----------



## nikescream

skyviewmark1 said:


> Not me.. Mine is still showing the 721 message


Same message even after reboot. 498/80/81 work fine though.


----------



## K4SMX

H20-600 (2038) 9300,9301 perfect
HR20-700 (019E) 9300,9301 perfect

Edit: Discovered bad BBC on Tuner 2 in process!


----------



## HarbingerGA

Did not have 9300 or 9301 as of 1:15 AM EDT.

9300 and 9301 came in sometime prior to 1:30AM EDT. 

I do get 481, 482, and 498 as well.

HR-20 receiver. Slimline dish. Atlanta DMA.


----------



## jknuckey

Both finally came on after I did a "refresh services" on directv.com.


----------



## ldogg29

Finally got em here in So Cal. They look great but almost TO sharp. Is it just me?? I tweaked the Panny's sharpness level and much better.

Keep em comin !


----------



## pmalve

Get message channel not purchased. I want this fixed before they throw the switch. should I call them?


----------



## shugo77

HR20-100
passive setup
Ox18a

I previously received 480 & 481 correctly
498 never worked for me, persistant black/grey screen

After rebooting my receiver, I now get 9300, 9301 and for the first time 498 works as well.


----------



## MiamiPhins

Earl for those that are getting channel not purchased, should we refresh our services?


----------



## djr

HR20-700 #1 - 019E
Tuner 1 & 2 connected (both RG6)
HDMI connection to HD TV
Channel 480 & 481 good (channel 499 was good)
Channel 498 good
Channel 9300 & 9301 (very) good

HR20-700 #2 - 019E
Tuner 1 connected (no SWM - RG59)
S-Video connection to SD TV
Channel 480 & 481 good (channel 499 was good)
Channel 498 - grey screen - no slide - no searching for satellite
tried switching through channels, then returning to 498 (several times) - no change. also tried tuning both HR20s to 498 without success.
Channel 9300 & 9301 - GOOD!
Just checked Channel 498 again, based on a post I read, it is there now as well - since two test channels were activated.

WB68 Multiswitch
AT9 dish


----------



## MrSDHab

My HR20-700, H20-600 and H20-100 get the channels. My H10-200 (0.4.38) doesn't get any of the channels but think that is to expected with this receiver model...no?


----------



## inkahauts

Tested on 5 HR-20. 4 appeared without incident, working perfect.

On one, the guide would not populate the channels and I had to reboot. 

Now they come in fine on all units. Also recieve all other test channels just fine on all units.

All recievers running 0x19e.


----------



## mateom199

HR20-700
WB68

Ugh..:

498 OK
480 Searching for signal 90% of time, "BBC confirmed working" popped up once or twice
481 OK
9300 Searching for signal
9301 50% black screen, 50% same info screen as 498 - NOT DISCOVERY.

Looks like those incompetent D* installers have to come out yet again to align my dish....god I hate DirecTech East.


----------



## JonSamuels

Had no 480/481/498 but no 9300/9301. Kept trying 9300/9301 for 20 min, then did a menu reset. After the reset, I get all channels. 9300/9301 both look great!

HR20-100, no multiswitch.


----------



## R8ders2K

Okay, both 9300 and 9301 are now coming in okay. No more pixelation on 9301.

I can now get 480/481/498, but I have to use the 72>73 trick to get the Congrats screen and the BBC confirmations on 480/481. :bang

HR20-700 w/ 0x19e

No problems with H20-600 w/ 2038 

NO reboot was necessary. Turn Native ON and 9300 comes in at 720p and 9301 comes in at 1080i.


----------



## B24

721 on 9300 and 9301. 498 shows up. 480 and 481 work also.

HR-20 700


----------



## DishDog

HR20-700:
9300 - 721 Message
9301 - 721 Message
498 - OK
480 - OK
481 - OK


----------



## hangar18valk

9300 finally came in!


----------



## Tornillo

ok...rebooted and see them both now!


----------



## SteveEJ

Those that are NOT getting 9300 or 9301 might want to try a reboot and then try it again. The box will have fresh data then..

Just a suggestion.. I had to do it and it worked for me..:sure:


----------



## aaronb

Both 9300 and 9301 are working on my HR20-100 running software ver. 0x18a hooked directly to a WNC Slimline. The only problem I'm seeing with both channels is that when I first tune the channel I get the blank gray screen for several seconds before the picture appears. The audio begins as soon as the channel is selected and is present during the few seconds of the blank screen prior to the video appearing. I was having the blank gray screen on 498 but I could get the congratulations slide to appear by pausing and fast forwarding. I would hazard to guess the blank gray screen is caused by how the HR20-100's software is buffering the MPEG4 stream. Once it appears the picture looks great. As a side note I now can't get the receive to show me my signal strengths as it just sits there with all dashes.

Earl, thanks for what you do for us! Tell your friends at D* thanks for their hard work as well!


----------



## clevfandad

HR20-700.No. Calif. 9300 OK (but grainy) NO 9301


----------



## j.r.braswell

closed captioning not working on NGC but is working flawlessly on Discovery


----------



## jcurrier31

Took 15 minutes to update on HR20-700, After 20 min restarted H20-100's, after restart Channels worked fine.

Setup

AT9 (Side Car)
20 Ft to Zinwell WB68
35FT to HR20-700
40FT to HR20-100's

HR20-700 S/S mid to high 80"s
Passed all tests

HR20-100's S/S Low 80's on all TP's
Passed all tests, Forced 9300/1 updated

Great PQ all receivers

Issues:
3-4 seconds to get Audio/Picture between channel Up/Down on all receivers,
audio slightly faster.


----------



## steelgtr

please post PQ thoughts (soft, etc)

Discovery soft here.


----------



## ivoaraujo

I got 9300 and 9301 only after I reset my hr20-700
480,481, 498 all worked before.
All channels working great.


----------



## Deadpool

9300 and 9301 getting 721 error here.


----------



## waporvare

If by reboot you guys mean pressing the red button I did that, still channel not purchased. 498 still gray screen, however when I recorded on one tuner and went back the splash screen was there, still no 9300, 9301 when I chaecked. Went back to 498, and it was back to a gray screen.

What a mess.


----------



## PurpleMonk

9300 and 9301 woeking in Tucson, Az. I was not able to get 498 as of this afternoon (haven't tried in several hours), but it IS working now. 480 and 481 are working too.

The one problem I am noticing is how long the channels take to tune in. It is a solid 3 seconds before the audio starts and another half second before I get the picture.

I am running the latest CE


----------



## sonofjay

Previous results are listed below. Am now getting all test channels 480/481/498/9300/9301 (including 498 which I did not get before). All channels "lag" and show grey screen for 1-2 seconds before tuning in. Native is on but this "lag" is different and longer then the normal resolution changes.


1) HR20-700S
2) B-Band Installed Correctly
3) AT9
4) No Multiswitch
5) Yes to HD locals
6) 498 grey screen (480 Good, 481 Good)
------------

I need the following information:

1) HR20-700S
2) Yes
3) Providence, RI
3b) North Attleboro, MA


----------



## Lexxon

HR20-100 upstairs on national release works on both channels just fine, PQ looked great.

H20-600 down in the basement had some terrible pixelation, with the picture simply freezing, and then later catching up with a lot of pixelation. When I shut it off for the night it seemed to be happening less, although looking now it is again doing it a lot. Software 0x2030, CE from a couple weeks ago.


----------



## viztiz

721 message

Have refreshed services and RBR'd - nothing


----------



## jluzbet69

721 after reset, no luck here...


----------



## cforrest

HR20-100, all is working well. Had issues with 498 earlier today & last night, now everything is working fine here. Let's roll this HD out :icon_bb: :dance01: :icon_da:


----------



## WJS

Reboot worked - Picking up both now!


----------



## cliffbig

Still getting the Channel Not Purchased (721) message here in metro Atlanta. I have reset my HR20-700 _twice_, but no signal on either 9300 or 9301 other than the 721 message. I have been getting all other test channels with no problems, and am still getting 498 just fine. I have a slimline 5lnb dish that was installed just a couple of weeks ago, and the signal strengths are fine.


----------



## whalene

on 9300, it keeps pausing and then fast forwarding to catch up.
no pausing issues on 9301


----------



## KSbugeater

Got 498, 480, 481.
NOT getting 9300/9301
9031 shows in guide, but grey screen is all I see there.

Just repeated sat. setup:
now 9300 says 721, 9301 is showing Discovery. 

software is 19d


----------



## Vedder4President

Receiving all 5 test channels in Southern California. I did notice that some commercials appear stretched on 9301. IIRC, it was a Comfort Suites commercial that was especially bad.


----------



## David Ortiz

480 and 498 work as they should
481 9300 9301 all searching for signal

HR20-700 Software version 0x19e
Signal strength for 103b in twenties for odd transponders, zeros for even ones

I called DirecTV yesterday before the 480, 481 channels came up, but they wouldn't come out to repoint the dish without charging me for it.

9300 and 9301 showed up after I restarted the receiver


----------



## skyviewmark1

Same here.. reset didn't get rid of 721.. I guess no love for me..


----------



## LanceTX

Got all test channels 480/481/498/9300/9301 here. Some pixelation on 9300, but overall looking good and ready for launch.


----------



## gslater

Added note regarding pixellation on 9300. Picture breaks up and pauses frequently but sound continues perfectly even when picture is paused.


----------



## Davenlr

H20, Direct connect to AT9, Native on. Freezing and pixelation on NGC 720p before and after restart. Native off, 1080i, same. 9301 good. Both channels good on HR20 hooked to same dish. SW ver# 0x2034


----------



## cjever19

Pixelation/video stall on 9300, 9301 is perfect.


----------



## 1948GG

Both my HR20-700 and H20-100 get and got everything (I've never had any problem with any of the Ka/103b test channels).

But when I had finished running through all the test channels on the H20-100, and flipped it back to the Wash-UCLA game on my FSN-NW Ka/Mpeg4 HD channel, and I got a 'searching for signal'.

This was repeatable, kinda. I had been on the 498 channel and then went directly to ch96 (spot beam here), and that's where it kinda got 'confused'. I flipped to one of my HD locals (same sat, 99b, as the FSN-HD), then back, and it worked fine.

Possible confusion at the multiswitch, but I have a WB616 and have NEVER seen a 'searching for...' message since I put it in over 8 months ago.

Again, it's repeatable, and only exibits when I go between 498 and 96. I tried repeating between 498 and any of my usual HD/Ka locals, absolutely no problem (which make 'some' sense, as when the 498 first came up I slipped to it pretty often just to see if it was still there; and I don't watch anything (local) other than my HD's.

This only occurs on the H20-100; I tried all kinds of different combinations with the HR20-700, no matter how I shake it it won't 'break'! Perfect every time. And I tried going between the test chans at 6300/6301 and any of my locals (including the FSN-HD on 96), and that routine doesn't exibit anything.

Really a fluke that I tripped across this; if I had gone from ch.498 to just about anything else other than 96, I'd never have seen it. I think the 3hrs. will help those with more serious problems to 'shake' their systems a bit more. Mine, I know all I have to do is go to another channel from the 498, avoid the 96!

Almost funny! *But interesting!*

Went back and read some others comments, and both the 9300/0301 channels are perfect here; of course, my signals on 103b are at least 88 to 95+, with my locals on 99b at 99/100 (very well tuned dish!).

And 'rebooting'? I don't need no stinkin' rebooting!! Both HR20-700 and H20-100 have been turned on and operating for many months without any failure requiring soft (menu) or RBR. The HR about 6+ months (on a UPS), and the H20 about the same when I moved the AC plugs around. NO wacky beta's on either machine, ever.

PQ: The Discovery (1080i) looks much better than the NGC (720P) on my Professional Monitor Grade Panasonic CRT (doesn't actually have 720P, uses HR20-700 to scale up). But the H20 on an almost new Samsung HD set, both channels look about the same as the 'big guy' in the living room. But the NGC programming isn't the best right now, either, next to the Disc.


----------



## vertigo235

Discovery does seem a bit soft, but I think it's the source, little to no macroblocking though. That's good.


----------



## decrink

Portland, OR
10:20pst only 498 and 499 working
Rebooted at 10:21pst 
All working and in the guide:
9300
9301
Very nice HD picture
HR20
0x18a


----------



## henryld

HR20-700 passive system. 480-481-498 pass test. Successive channel switching I would get 9300 & not 9301 and then the other way around. 9301 seems to be the most reliable as far as tunning. Ive had too much refreshment tonight to judge picture quality.


----------



## vxman007

H20-600 - 0x2038
480/481/498 - All good.
9300 - Get some pixillation and sometimes the picture freezes for a split second.
9301 - Picture is perfect.


----------



## mantan

Any ideas why I'd get a 771 (searching for signal) on my H20 (with nothing coming on the transponders), but am fine on my HR20 (good 498, 9300, 9301)??


----------



## ActiveHDdave

SteveEJ said:


> Those that are NOT getting 9300 or 9301 might want to try a reboot and then try it again. The box will have fresh data then..
> 
> Just a suggestion.. I had to do it and it worked for me..:sure:


I am going unplug from power source and let sit for 5 minutes.


----------



## jcurrier31

Anyone with powered Multiswitch or direct to dish having long waits between channel flips?


----------



## barryb

Before I downloaded 19d I had channel 498 working on only one tuner in my 700.

After 19d both tuners worked fine.

After 19e channel 9300 and 3901 work great, as well as all three other test channels.

-all good in Santa Cruz, CA 95060


----------



## ammar249

All channels working perfectly now...DC/MD/VA DMA
after doing a quick reset

HR20-700


----------



## DCSholtis

I got them. However my Tuner 2 fails all test channels. I'll be switching out the BBC on that tuner only. That should solve it.


----------



## jsquash

jsquash said:


> No 9300 or 9301, no problems with 480, 481, 498. HR20-700 running 0x19E. I have not had any of the recent HD access charges on my account.:crying_sa :crying_sa :crying_sa
> 
> Edit: I did have a HD access charge on my account for 7.99 and then a credit for 7.99 on the same day, but not the access charges like other people were getting for certain channels.


I did a reboot and now get both 9300 and 9301 along with 480, 481, 498.:icon_bb:


----------



## binkatl

steelgtr said:


> please post PQ thoughts (soft, etc)
> 
> Discovery soft here.


I started a new thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100304 because this one is moving too fast. I doubt even this message will be noticed, at this speed...


----------



## cbayus

I will say strechovision is alive on Discovery HD.


----------



## DTV_Guy

HR20-100 on 18a

498 would almost always be a black screen unless some "trick play" occurred. 

Once I started receiving 9300 and 9301 498 comes in fine. 

Experiencing a frame distortion on the left side of the screen while Dirty Jobs is on (not on commercials or on 9300) while there is movement on that side.


----------



## fade2black

Got all 5 channels on my HR20-100. Directly connected to Slimline with 2 new 50' quad shield RG-6.  Both channels appear clean, no issues in 10 mins of viewing.
My H20-600 I moved to where my old RCA receiver was, and I was not getting any of the then-3 (Fri. night) test channels. Been working the past few days, have not had a chance to seriously trouble shoot this. Possible (old) cabling issue.  Might deal with it tomorrow. The H20-600 was getting the D10 at the other location, so I don't think it's the receiver, per se.


----------



## Mr_A1

All channels working for H20-600 on CE 2038 direct connected to dish. BBC correctly connected and signal from 92-98 on 103b.

NGC on 9300 had random picture freezes/pixelation in either native 720 or forced 1080i mode.

DSC on 9301 had no problems at all.


----------



## TahoeTeal

3 H20-600's, all running 2024 software, 480,481,498 OK
Getting the Channel not purchased msg on all 3 after menu reset and then RBR

Reno, Nevada


----------



## bgottschalk

Refreshed services - still get channel not purchased. Not sure what charges to look for on recent activity.


----------



## Vid58

9300 looking much smoother then before.


----------



## MercurialIN

Same problem that I posted a new thread about Sat. early evening still exists. On my primary DVR, HR 20-700 running CE 19e now, tuner one shows searching for satellite when I try 9300 and 9301. Haven't tested tuner two yet because it's recording a movie, "Vertigo". But on Fri. tuner two got the "Congrats" message on channel 498 so I don't expect a problem. Don't know if tuner one is dying or what. Really puzzled.

FYI. Changed the BBC on tuner one Fri. night didn't resolve the issue with tuner one. Other HR 20 got channels 498, 480, 481 and 9300 and 9301 no problem. Just my primary DVR failing on tuner one, got the odd, even BBC's working correctly message on that DVR.


----------



## j.r.braswell

Discovery PQ is soft, NGC looks better.


----------



## nikescream

bjamin82 said:


> I am curious, everyone who is getting channel not purchased... have the new HD access shown up on your Recent Activity on Directv.com ???


I have an HD access charge. Have done 2 menu restarts and 1 system refresh and still get channel not purchased on 9300/01. All other test channels are fine.


----------



## skyviewmark1

OK. 721 on Both.
HR20-700 0x019e
Got 498 most of the time
Got 480 and 481 all the time
9300 and 9300 show up in guide.
But They show Channel not Purchased.(721)

Tried Resetting but no go.. 

Going to bed. I give up.. Wake me up when D* fixes their issues and can deliver HD to Everyone..


----------



## mneblett

Running 0x19E with HR20-700 in Huntsville, AL.

I had a black screen on 498 earlier tonight and yesterday, but am getting it now with 9300 and 9301 coming in clear.


----------



## bgottschalk

So - if we are getting the channel not purchased - is letting you know enough? Or do we need to stay up to see if it gets fixed?


----------



## Chilli_Dog

All 3 HR20s (700 and 100 models) working well with 0x18a software. Slimline dish, WB68 multiswitch. 

Direct run to multiswitch on two of the receivers. Other receiver using trick of positioning B-band converter ahead of diplexor to allow OTA signals to run on same line. 

Seems to have fixed the 498 test channel problems I was having earlier.


----------



## wjHunter

bjamin82 said:


> I am curious, everyone who is getting channel not purchased... have the new HD access shown up on your Recent Activity on Directv.com ???


Good guess - I am getting 721 and I am not getting the new channels.
I have not had any new HD access on my recent activity...

Did you try a "refresh services" on direct tv's web site?


----------



## quickfire

Earl...I tuned to Channel's 9300 & 9301.....and got both channels!!!

So I decided to tune to channels 498 to see if I could get this channel after the 9300 & 9301 channels were added!!!

I can say that channel 498 is working properly NOW!!!

No matter if I tune to a HD channel or SD.....I tested going back and forth form SD to HD from SD to SD......and when I tune to 498 I get a consistant Congrats screen!!!

EARL.....Did this fix the 498 problem for good..or is it just to hone in on whats wrong???In other words when D* takes down the test channels will I lose my Congrats screen again on my Hr20-100..version 0x18a?

So for now both my HR20-700 & HR20-100 get all availble test channels!NOW BRING ON THE HD GOODINESS..D*!!!

Thanks quickfire


----------



## THX

binkatl said:


> Another comment on PQ... I'm noticing on 9301 that the commercials are stretched (like TNT stretch-o-vision). I'm guessing they are 4:3 and the channel is being stretched to 16:9. BTW before you ask, no, my TV is not in stretch mode, it only happens on these test channels.
> 
> I really think I'm not looking at true HD, but I'm nervous because everyone else here is ooing and aahing at how good the PQ is. So far I'm not impressed by the PQ on these channels... they look somewhere between SD and HD to me.
> 
> Of course maybe this isn't supposed to be part of the test yet, and I might be jumping the gun.


I think the problem is that National Geographic HD is only in 720p as opposed to 1080i. I really wish they were 1080i like Discovery HD Theater.

Portions of Dirty Jobs is upconverted 480i while others are in high-def (not sure if it's 720p or 1080i). But, it seems blurry in some scenes as if the source material is questionable.


----------



## ChicagoTC

bjamin82 said:


> I am curious, everyone who is getting channel not purchased... have the new HD access shown up on your Recent Activity on Directv.com ???


721 here and no recent HD activity on my bill. I'm betting this is true of all 721 errors. This is the first "test" I haven't passed!


----------



## RAD

No joy on this test. Two HR20-700's, H20-600, H21-200, all running the latest CE's, AT-9 with WB68 switch. All receivers get 498/480/481 but get x721 message on ch 9300 and 9300, EPG says "To Be Announced" for program title. I tried a refresh on all STB's via D* web site, twice, and after 20 min from doing that still nothing.  

I checked my account for recent activity and I've never see the drop/add entries that a number of folks have seen for the new HD channels. As of 00:45CDT going to sleep. Maybe next time it might work but PLEASE do it earlier in the evening.

UPDATE: Tried again at 2:45CDT and still was getting x721's on 9300/9301. Checked my account this AM and the HD access has been dropped and added so if they try this again maybe I'd work this time.


----------



## cbayus

The picture on NGC HD is looking as good if not better than it does on my friends Comcast cable... I now have somehting to bragg about... Hee Hee..


----------



## acura1

working fine in huntsville al had trouble with 498 black screen did CE download receiving all test channels now


----------



## GeorgeLV

The "pixelating and freezing" on National Geographic during the whale footage from the DV camera was from the source. When it went to another angle you could see the researcher was trickplaying back and forth of her computer.


----------



## Lord Vader

Tom Robertson said:


> Another update: One channel will be National Geographic and the other Discovery channel.
> 
> One will be 720p, one 1080i.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


9300 is the 720p and 9301 is the 1080i according to my TV.


----------



## pardon

bjamin82 said:


> I am curious, everyone who is getting channel not purchased... have the new HD access shown up on your Recent Activity on Directv.com ???


I got the Sports HD "charge" on tuesday, reset services and reboot won't work
What kind of package do the "channel not purchased" people have? I have an old spanish package equivalent to the current Choice Extra


----------



## bjamin82

wjHunter said:


> Good guess - I am getting 721 and I am not getting the new channels.
> I have not had any new HD access on my recent activity...
> 
> Did you try a "refresh services" on direct tv's web site?


Yup, twice... and two reboots, still saying not purchased.


----------



## jknuckey

j.r.braswell said:


> Discovery PQ is soft, NGC looks better.


Same here.


----------



## Jeffro

Didn't get channels right at first on my HR-20 700 but got them in after I tuned in on my H20 100. I did notice some HDMI audio problems on my HR-20 when it was a close up of a guy talking on NGC. I also noticed pixalization and freezing during commercials on my H20 on NGC that was not advertising their network's shows but was just regular commercials. I have the Zinwell WB68 multiswitch. HR-20 software is 
0x18E and the H20 software is 0x2021


----------



## Newshawk

In Broken Arrow, OK
HR20-100 running 0x18
All channels (480, 481, 498, 9300 and 9301) coming in good-no macroblocking, stuttering, lip sync or other problems.
Signal strengths range from 50 to 62(!)
I did notice that I saw the edge of the upper vertical blanking interval, but that's because I'm watching it on a SD 4:3 TV in letterbox mode. Counting the days (and the pennies) until I can get a HDTV!


----------



## jluzbet69

9300 & 01 still 721 after refres services, reboot twice

all others OK


----------



## jceman

AU9
H20-100
HR20-700

Chans 480/481/498 all worked fine for me.

Got 721 on 9300/9301 -- tried refresh on D*.com and menu restes, no joy at all; called D* and CSR removed HD package and readded latest -- both are coming in fine on both my H20 and HR20.


----------



## mocatering

498 Works all the time
480 Works all the time
481 Works sometimes
9300 No picture
9301 Searching for Satellite

Phila Area
HR20, H20 2-Cascaded WB616 Multiswitches


----------



## yardman1977

i wish 9300 had a better test show instead of the underwater shots.....very grainy by nature.....otherwise both channels look and sound fantastic... audio in sync on both too....


----------



## bwaldron

THX said:


> I think the problem is that National Geographic HD is only in 720p as opposed to 1080i. I really wish they were 1080i like Discovery HD Theater.


I have NGHD via another provider and it is variable in the source quality of its programming. It's never as good as the best of Discovery HD Theater (IMHO), but some is quite good. The programming that is on now is not the best quality -- but that's due to the source, not DirecTV. NG looks at least as good as my other feed of the channel.


----------



## THX

mx6bfast said:


> HAd to reboot H20 to get them. 2 HR20's still don't have them even though they all pass the tests.
> 
> 9301 looks a little blurry.


I agree. I think it's questionable source material though as some of the commercials look good.


----------



## katana

721-Channel not purchased 480/481/498 all work
No HD charges on recent activity

I've tried resetting my HR20-100 and refreshing my services.


----------



## elcid

H20-600 0x2038

9300 has freezes and pixelation at both 1080i and 720p. Seems to be bad when I first switch to the channel and then gets better after a few minutes.

9301 looks good.

I wonder if this is related to the pixelation I have seen on OTA locals since 0x2024. It happens occasionally on OTA but never happened on the version prior to 0x2024.


----------



## bgottschalk

Still getting channel not purchased. I have the premier package with HD Access. I'm going to bed. Looks like D* still has more to resolve.


----------



## damrodd

mneblett said:


> Running 0x19E with HR20-700 in Huntsville, AL.
> 
> I had a black screen on 498 earlier tonight and yesterday, but am getting it now with 9300 and 9301 coming in clear.


I'm running 0x18E. I'm getting Searching for Sat on 9300. 9301 looks great. How can I force an upgrade? I'm assuming the version is my problem.


----------



## LameLefty

THX said:


> Portions of Dirty Jobs is upconverted 480i while others are in high-def (not sure if it's 720p or 1080i). But, it seems blurry in some scenes as if the source material is questionable.


Yep. But even in the softer segments, the Discovery Channel logo and rotating globe in the lower right are razor sharp. That hints of upconverted source material.


----------



## MAVERICK007

:flaiming *HR20-100*
0x18a
498 Nothing
480 OK
481 Ok
9300 Nothing
9301 Nothing

 *H20*
498 Ok
480 Ok
481 Ok
9300 Pixellated
9301 A-Ok

*:nono: Looks like there's issues connected to HR20-100's?!?!*


----------



## mmdkyoung123

I recieve all the test channels (480, 481, 9300,9301 ) just fine. I was having the black screen problem on 498 but was able to fix it with changing the channels. I have the hr-20-700 running ox18 hope this is the info you were looking for Earl.


----------



## cliffbig

I have reset my units twice. I have reset my services at the website. I have prayed to the television gods. Nothing has made any changes. 480, 481, 498 are all fine--I continue to get "Channel Not Purchased (721)" on both HR20-700 units, all inputs.

Well, the test proves one thing--DirecTV can't make this system work yet.


----------



## shotdisc98

Receiving all test channels properly (480, 481, 498, 9300, 9301) without issue. PQ on 9300/9301 has some macroblocking. 9300 looks a bit grainy and 9301 looks a little better than upconverted SD.


----------



## Vid58

n2deep2bn said:


> 1080i


I'm seeing 720p on both 9300 & 3901.


----------



## TomD

Still getting Channel not purchased after refresh on D* website and reboot on HR20-700 #1
On other HR20, I get Searching for signal on 9301 and Channel not purchased on 9300


----------



## n2deep2bn

Vid58 said:


> I'm seeing 720p on both 9300 & 3901.


9300 is 720p 
9301 is 1080i
do you have native on?


----------



## shotdisc98

Is the programming HD or upconverted SD? My wife is testing for me while I'm at work...


----------



## winter720

I was running 019d, and was unsuccesful with tuning either channels, however after upgrading to 019e, I can now view both channels, and excellent in quality.


----------



## Deadpool

480/481/498 - All fine

9300/9301 - 721 

Reset/Refreshes done. 

No recent HD billing activity.


----------



## THX

steelgtr said:


> please post PQ thoughts (soft, etc)
> 
> Discovery soft here.


This reminds me of the problem Discovery HD Theater had when they moved into their new broadcast facility. It turned out to be the way they were encoding their programs, which ultimately they fixed.


----------



## Lord Vader

THX said:


> What resolution is Discovery?
> 
> HD-Lite?


It's 1080i. NGC is 720p.


----------



## tim99

HR20-700 - 0x18a

480 – ok
481 – ok

498 – takes a few seconds but the slide comes up

9300 – not purchased (721)
9301 – not purchased (721)

DMA – Cincinnati, OH


----------



## BLWedge09

HR20-100

Software - 0x18a
AT9 Dish
No Multiswitch

498 - *Black Screen* *Edit: For the first time since 498 came online, I just got the slide! Woo-hoo!*
480 - *OK*
481 - *OK*
9300 - *OK*
9301 - *OK*


----------



## jceman

01ragtop said:


> I was thinking this same thing. I never got the mystery HD charges.


I did not have the mystery charges, hence my call to D*. Once the CSR removed HD access and added the latest HD access, both test channels appearred.


----------



## Vid58

Problem with jerking/freezing video and pixilation on 9300 has returned.


----------



## n2deep2bn

i think channel 9301 looks better than 9300


----------



## wjHunter

ChicagoTC said:


> 721 here and no recent HD activity on my bill. I'm betting this is true of all 721 errors. This is the first "test" I haven't passed!


I received a suggestion to drop HD Access from my package and then add it back with Direct TV's web site. You may want to try that.

For some reason in my account, I cannot deselect HD Access. It is selected and grayed out. So the above tip won't work for me.


----------



## ray e

two h20-600s 2038 sw 103b 91-99 sig strengths
9300 clear yet pixilated more upon channel change still freezes, jerky picture
9301 not as sharp. no pixilation ,no freezing, looks good
wish my wife was up to see what $5000 was supossed to look like


----------



## fade2black

j.r.braswell said:


> Discovery PQ is soft, NGC looks better.


Dirty Jobs is shot on video, the NGC program is on film (at least part that I saw). Might be why one looks better to you than the other?


----------



## phat78boy

+1 on jerky picture for 9300. 9301 looks very good here.


----------



## viztiz

I had RDR'd, refreshed services, and RDR'd again. Called D* and got to technical services. Very politely explained that I was getting a 721 message on channels 9300 and 9301, did they know anything about these channels. He said they were seeing the same message on their monitor so there was nothing to see. Rather than argue, I simply asked if there was anything about my account that might need changing in preparation for new HD, "While we're on the phone" He informed that he was going to go ahead and switch me from "HD Access" to "HD Access Premier" and as soon as he did the channel came in.


----------



## 506PIR

Got all of the test channels no problem. NatGeo 9300 looks a bit blurry to me
NatGeo > 720p
Discovery > 1080i


----------



## vertigo235

9301 isn't filling my screen now, I have tiny sidebars.


----------



## sarfdawg

480 shows something about 103 b-band odd confirmed
481 shows something about 103 b-band even confirmed

498 is coming in as advertised.

9300 - got it.
9301 - searching for satellite on ln 2 (771).... Go figure.

HR20-700, running 19e from tonight's forced download.

I only have 1080i (no 720p) on my television so I can't tell you about resolution changes.


----------



## Groundhog45

All channels working on all receivers. One minor issue.
2x HR20-700 0x19E, one WB68, one SWM-5
HR20-100 0x18A, WB68
H20-600 0x2038, WB68, 9301 is fine, 9300 has pixilation.


----------



## drevlan

I get the "Channel not purchased. (721)" error when trying to view these channels on both my HR20 and H20 receivers. I'm a premier subscriber with the hd access package and I get the other test channels: 480, 481 and 498 without a problem.

My H20-100 receiver is running 0x2021
My HR20-100 receiver is running 0x18a

---

All working now, followed the advice about going through and trying to re-add the HD access and now I'm golden. SWEET! Channels look awesome! Wish I could re-vote because I now can vote that I get all the channels. Owell.


----------



## Baldmaga

HR20-700 0x18a

I was getting a grey screen for the couple days 498 was active, however now I am getting the confirmation slide, 480/481 still work as they have, and the test channels 9300/9301 are both coming in clear and crisp.

All is good in my home.


----------



## DaveBrz

0x18a
HR-20 100
480 OK
481 OK
498 OK
9300 and 9301 both receivers with channel not purchased after refresh and reset and signal strength of 90-95


----------



## wjHunter

pardon said:


> I got the Sports HD "charge" on tuesday, reset services and reboot won't work
> What kind of package do the "channel not purchased" people have? I have an old spanish package equivalent to the current Choice Extra


I am getting 721 and I have Premier with HD Access.
I have not seen any of the new XYZHD charges on my account...

I have tried tonight:

2 regular menu reboots
1 complete reset
refresh services at direct tv.com

I got a tip to remove HD Access from my account and then add it back, but it is grayed out and non selectable on the web site?


----------



## BillyBob_jcv

It would be nice if the Nat'l Geo content was actually HD instead of letter-boxed SD...


----------



## redbirdpat

Yep. 9300 went 4:3 for me too.


----------



## Wisegoat

Have both channels on both receivers. One is an HR20-100, the other is an HR20-700.

Funny thing is, NatGeoHD is showing an SD show. Pillar boxes.


----------



## 01ragtop

wjHunter said:


> I received a suggestion to drop HD Access from my package and then add it back with Direct TV's web site. You may want to try that.
> 
> For some reason in my account, I cannot deselect HD Access. It is selected and grayed out. So the above tip won't work for me.


For those getting the Channel not purchased :

I went to D* website and tried to drop my HD Acess, but it was greyed out. However when I got to the final page it showed that I had made changes to my HD Acess even though I could not uncheck them I accepted the changes and now 9300 and 9301 work.


----------



## bjamin82

vertigo235 said:


> 9301 isn't filling my screen now, I have tiny sidebars.


Two things... I had to call a csr and have them take off my hd access and re-add it and now I get the test channels... secondly, I am seeing the excat same thing discribed above... tiny sidebars on 9301.


----------



## bohlke

Getting 721 on 9300 and 9301, 498 is still black (most likely because I only have one working sat connection) and 480 and 481 work fine.


----------



## c00zie

480/481/498 - All fine

9300/9301 - 721

Reset/Refreshes done but no change on 9300/9301.

No recent HD billing activity.


----------



## nn8l

Getting 721 here also. Did a reboot and still getting 721.


----------



## stim

Discovery is not 4:3 on my TV, but there is about an inch of space on each side (left and right). 

Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## alwayscool

wjHunter said:


> I am getting 721 and I have Premier with HD Access.
> I have not seen any of the new XYZHD charges on my account...
> 
> I have tried tonight:
> 
> 2 regular menu reboots
> 1 complete reset
> refresh services at direct tv.com
> 
> I got a tip to remove HD Access from my account and then add it back, but it is grayed out and non selectable on the web site?


Same here.

480, 481, 498 good, 721 on 9300 & 9301


----------



## n2deep2bn

stim said:


> Discovery is not 4:3 on my TV, but there is about an inch of space on each side (left and right).
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this?


yes


----------



## chevy0

I am getting no pixelation on 9301 now 

when the channel first came in I was getting it every 10 sec

hr20-700

NM
pixelation is back


----------



## 506PIR

9300 4:3 for me but 9301 still 16:9 (Dirty Jobs)


----------



## tomcdman

01ragtop said:


> For those getting the Channel not purchased :
> 
> I went to D* website and tried to drop my HD Acess, but it was greyed out. However when I got to the final page it showed that I had made changes to my HD Acess even though I could not uncheck them I accepted the changes and now 9300 and 9301 work.


+ 1 here as well


----------



## ActiveHDdave

Well I am still not getting 3900 or 3901 I have reset several times and now it says channels are not available.


----------



## vertigo235

bjamin82 said:


> Two things... I had to call a csr and have them take off my hd access and re-add it and now I get the test channels... secondly, I am seeing the excat same thing discribed above... tiny sidebars on 9301.


I've seen the tiny sidebars before, not sure why they show up sometimes, I'm guessing it's in the feed though.


----------



## 506PIR

stim said:


> Discovery is not 4:3 on my TV, but there is about an inch of space on each side (left and right).
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this?


Not experiencing your issue


----------



## xhitmanx

506PIR said:


> 9300 4:3 for me but 9301 still 16:9 (Dirty Jobs)


+1


----------



## mjm76

Reporting in from Southeast Missouri. Current time 1:10AM. I have 9300 and 9301 but neither one is HD both in 4:3 black bars on the side.

One channel showing Discovery and the other one is NGC.


----------



## kcarstens

Getting everything here, sorta......

Having a bizzarrrrrre EVEN/ODD thing happening.

I'm having to do the 72-73 trick before tuning one of the test channels. Once I do that I can pick one of the test channels, say 9300. It will tune in but then switching to 9301 returns searching for satellite signal.... same thing happens if tune to 72-73-9301, 9300 then returns searching for satellite. Same exact thing happens with 480/481. Also, can only tune 498 if I do the 72-73 trick first.

So I don't know how to cast a vote for this...

Edit: 2 x HR20-700


----------



## TMar

Earl Bonovich said:


> If any of you HAD issues 498, and 9300/9301 are working... please make it known.


I had issues with 498 before and a few minutes after the test channels(9300/9301) went live, but it seems to be working now.


----------



## Jeigh

Getting all channels now. Previously, black 498.


----------



## stim

garoo said:


> no


That's weird.. Even the commercials have space on the side. I have my receiver set to 720p and I have my TV hooked up via component video cables... How is yours set?


----------



## mac65

0x19e. 
480,481,498 - good. 
9300,9301 - 721.


----------



## vertigo235

506PIR said:


> Not experiencing your issue


For those of you not experiencing the issue with the tiny sidebars, it's likely because your TV overscans more than those who are experiencing it.

It's really a very small ammount, almost like 14:9.


----------



## BillyBob_jcv

stim said:


> Discovery is not 4:3 on my TV, but there is about an inch of space on each side (left and right).
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this?


Yes - same here.


----------



## vertigo235

stim said:


> That's weird.. Even the commercials have space on the side. I have my receiver set to 720p and I have my TV hooked up via component video cables... How is yours set?


His TV just overscans more than yours.


----------



## 24Flames

Receiving all test channels 480/481/498/9300/9301 here on my HR20 and H20. But as others have commented channel 9300 is not working all that well. Channel 9300's picture freezes at times and there is quite a bit of pixelation. My 103(b) transponder readings are all in the mid 80's to lower 90's, so I know channel 9300 picture problems aren't related to signal strength.


----------



## c00zie

01ragtop said:


> For those getting the Channel not purchased :
> 
> I went to D* website and tried to drop my HD Acess, but it was greyed out. However when I got to the final page it showed that I had made changes to my HD Acess even though I could not uncheck them I accepted the changes and now 9300 and 9301 work.


Followed your instructions and now 9300 and 9301 both work! Before I was getting the 721 error. Thanks for the info!


----------



## barger39

480,481,498-are all good

9300-bad pixilation,freeze ups
9301-Looks great


H20-600-0236
5LNB slimline dish


----------



## Paul A

On National Geographic, lots of pixelization and stuttering for the last few minutes.

I checked 103b signal strength and it's strong 80-95s


----------



## fade2black

stim said:


> Discovery is not 4:3 on my TV, but there is about an inch of space on each side (left and right).
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this?


Yes.... yes I am. :eek2:
Previous season of Dirty Jobs?


----------



## Deadpool

01ragtop said:


> For those getting the Channel not purchased :
> 
> I went to D* website and tried to drop my HD Acess, but it was greyed out. However when I got to the final page it showed that I had made changes to my HD Acess even though I could not uncheck them I accepted the changes and now 9300 and 9301 work.


This just worked for me as well.


----------



## JonSamuels

winter720 said:


> I was running 019d, and was unsuccesful with tuning either channels, however after upgrading to 019e, I can now view both channels, and excellent in quality.





Lord Vader said:


> If many others experience this then that would seem to mean a national release would be required.


I'm guessing it's more likely that the reboot rather than the new CE that allowed winter720 to get the test channels. I had to reboot to get 9300 and 9301 on my HR20-100 with 0x18a.


----------



## winter720

the sidebars are nearly 6" on either side, however my screen is 108"


----------



## TMar

stim said:


> That's weird.. Even the commercials have space on the side. I have my receiver set to 720p and I have my TV hooked up via component video cables... How is yours set?


For me it is just Dirty Jobs that is giving me the small side bars not the commercials.


----------



## garoo

stim said:


> That's weird.. Even the commercials have space on the side. I have my receiver set to 720p and I have my TV hooked up via component video cables... How is yours set?


ok mine is doing it now...


----------



## arkeng

9300, 9301, 480, 481 and 498 working on an HR20-700 (0x18a) and on an H20-600 (0x2034) here. Only tuner #1 tested. Channel 498 was gray on the HR20 earlier today, now shows the slide. Some pixelation and picture freezing on 9300. Also a short delay, one or two seconds, with a gray screen shows up first when switching to 9300 and 9301 and 498 on both my Sonys, then the picture shows up. Don't have MPEG-4 HD locals here yet, so don't know if this is normal when switching to MPEG-4 channels or not.


----------



## bjamin82

TMar said:


> For me it is just Dirty Jobs that is giving me the small side bars not the commercials.


Same here


----------



## bluemoon737

HR20-700: 480/481/498/9300/9301 all work fine
HR20-100: 480/481/9300/9301 all work, 498 is blank screen

No BBC but have SWM-8 with PI on HR20-100 line.


----------



## chris0

HR20-700, 0x18a software, WB68 switch
I get channels 480, 481, 498, 9300 and 9300 on both tuners. Cable run from Sat to WB68 is maybe 30ish feet, run from WB68 to HR20 is about 20 feet.


----------



## gator5000e

I am as well. Plus I see a thin line near the top and bottom of the screen that is just below and above the top and bottom edge of the screen. I can see a very small part of the picture just above and below the screen. Can't tell about the home style video on channel 3900.

I am also seeing a VW commercial that looks like it is being stretched. Although could be cause I am just tired and need to get some sleep! LOL


----------



## wjHunter

wjHunter said:


> I am getting 721 and I have Premier with HD Access.
> I have not seen any of the new XYZHD charges on my account...
> 
> I have tried tonight:
> 
> 2 regular menu reboots
> 1 complete reset
> refresh services at direct tv.com
> 
> I got a tip to remove HD Access from my account and then add it back, but it is grayed out and non selectable on the web site?


Update - I had to call a CSR and get them to remove and then add HD Access back to my account. Once they did, the channels are now active.

I can also tune in to channel 498 now as well. Before I had to trick the channel into displaying...


----------



## Deadpool

01ragtop said:


> For those getting the Channel not purchased :
> 
> I went to D* website and tried to drop my HD Acess, but it was greyed out. However when I got to the final page it showed that I had made changes to my HD Acess even though I could not uncheck them I accepted the changes and now 9300 and 9301 work.


Everyone getting 721 try this. It worked on my HR20-700 with 0x18a. All I have is Total Choice Plus and HD Access on the account.


----------



## garoo

ok commercials do not have the one inch line on the side...but the show does for me


----------



## gowaukee

vertigo235 said:


> For those of you not experiencing the issue with the tiny sidebars, it's likely because your TV overscans more than those who are experiencing it.
> 
> It's really a very small ammount, almost like 14:9.


I am seeing the same thing, but not during commercials. Likely the camera used to film the show?


----------



## ActiveHDdave

Lord Vader said:


> Wrong numbers. It's 9300 and 9301.


Duh... Too many beers:goodjob: 
But now it says channels not purchased


----------



## TahoeTeal

Updated.....lastly refreshed services at DTV.com....still 721 msg......good night.


3 H20-600's, all running 2024 software, 480,481,498 OK
Getting the Channel not purchased msg on all 3 after menu reset and then RBR

Reno, Nevada


----------



## nn8l

Went in and 'faked' a change to programming and 9300 and 9301 working here now. I still have to trick play to get 498 though.


----------



## spartanstew

01ragtop said:


> For those getting the Channel not purchased :
> 
> I went to D* website and tried to drop my HD Acess, but it was greyed out. However when I got to the final page it showed that I had made changes to my HD Acess even though I could not uncheck them I accepted the changes and now 9300 and 9301 work.


Worked for me too.



ChicagoTC said:


> Maybe it's b/c I'm on an older total choice plus, but I don't see this option.
> 
> This is what I see
> 
> Current Programming
> Choices:
> DIRECTV DVR Service
> HBO and STARZ
> TOTAL CHOICE PLUS
> HD Access
> NFL SUNDAY TICKET
> NFL SUNDAY TICKET Superfan
> 
> Change or Add Programming
> Order Pay Per View
> Current Pay Per View Orders
> Parental Controls
> Package Comparison
> Learn More About Packages


I have the same package. To the right on "my account" select change programming from the drop down. Don't change anything on any of the pages, just scroll to the bottom and hit "continue making selections". When you get to the HD page, you should already have HD and it will be grayed out. Just continue making selections again. The final page will ask if you want to make the changes you just picked and HD will probably be highlighted. Hit OK


----------



## wjHunter

bjamin82 said:


> When I had the CSR remove HD Access and re-add it... the other HD charges appeared... See below
> 
> 09/23/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> 09/23/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> 09/23/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx MLB EXTRA INNINGS SuperFan HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> 09/23/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx SHOWTIME HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> 09/23/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx HBO HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> 09/23/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx LOCALS HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> 09/23/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> 09/23/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Sunday Ticket HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> 09/23/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx HD Access $6.99 $0.92


+1 - Here as well. All Test Channels are now working...


----------



## stim

gowaukee said:


> I am seeing the same thing, but not during commercials. Likely the camera used to film the show?


Maybe it was just one commercial, because the Geico commercial is working fine.


----------



## fade2black

garoo said:


> ok mine is doing it now...


It's the episode... this is from season 1, the last show was from season 3, the current season.


----------



## spartanstew

ChicagoTC said:


> That whole option isn' clickable for me. I can click on the below options...
> 
> Order Pay Per View
> Current Pay Per View Orders
> Parental Controls
> Package Comparison
> Learn More About Packages
> 
> then I go through 5 pages, base/premium/sports/internation/services...
> 
> No where do I see an option to drop or add HD


It's the last selection on the services page.


----------



## sammiemo

This is my first ever post!

Channels 480 and 481 work for me on my HR20-700 (0x19e)
Channel 498 comes in black despite trying many steps that others have found successful.
Channels 9300, 9301 give me 721 errors.

I signed up for D* just about 2 weeks ago, but I haven't had any extra activity on my account since then.


----------



## MIKE0616

480/481/498 now all coming in

9301/9300 code 721 - not authorized

Louisville KY DMA

HR20-700

018a


2:20a EDT


----------



## DishDog

Still 721 on 9300/9301
Tried refresh services and reset. 
Have HR20 New Service - Charge and HD Access on statement.


----------



## stevesns69

Very strange that my HR20-700 with firmware 0x18a could not display 498 slide, but worked with 480,481,9300, and 9301. Now since a few kind members showed me how to update my firmware to 0x19e, I can get the 498 slide as well as everything else. This mystery is finally solved on my receiver. Thank you.


----------



## tyke

getting 721 for test channels

Have legacy package, total choice plus
HBO, Starz
HD access, free for a year.

maybe related or might not.
Activated Dod last friday and still don't have it on my account.


----------



## y2jdmbfan

Both 9300 AND 9301 no problems even with Dipliexers after the BBC's...On my other HR20 9300 and 9301 no problems whatsoever....Everything looks good here...Running the latest CE on both boxes with DOD and everything looks good...

Y2J


----------



## wjHunter

quickfire said:


> stevesns69.......I'm not sure if D* has allowed this CE to contain the DOD beta testing channels!!!
> 
> But if D* has allowed it in this version of the CE ......GET IT because DOD is worth it.....I use it everyday!!!!!


Yes, It does include it - Look for the VOD threads in the Cutting Edge section...


----------



## Deadpool

ChicagoTC said:


> Nope no HD option on the services page just Protection Plan, Game Lounge, Magazine, DVR service, Playboy, and Babyfirst TV.


Then it looks as if you'll have to call them.


----------



## spartanstew

DishDog said:


> Still 721 on 9300/9301
> Tried refresh services and reset.
> Have HR20 New Service - Charge and HD Access on statement.


Just got my HR20 last week and I had an HD access charge on my statement too, but apparently it wasn't the correct charge, because going through the steps outlined above and changing it worked.


----------



## mikemaxj

HR20-700 0x18a

480, 481, and 498 don't always work the first time, have to go back and retry to get them to work.

9300 and 9301 worked OK.


----------



## WERA689

I get a 721 not subscribed message when tuning 9300 and 9301. All the other test channels test fine on all of my receivers. I get the "not subscribed" on HR20-100, -700, and H20-600. Refreshed services, and tried to add/delete HD pack, but had no luck at all. So bummed I can't see the test 'preview'.  :nono2:


----------



## old7

The other day I could only get 498 on one tuner on both of my HR20-700s. Tonight after the latest CE (019E) I get 498 on both tuners and have no problems with either 9300 or 9301.

Thanks


----------



## gslater

Pixellation and video freezing seems to come and go on 9300. Great pic with no problems for a while then pixellation and video freezes for a while, then back to great picture for while. Just keeps cycling every few minutes.


----------



## Tom Servo

Getting all the test channels on a H20 with x2021 software. 103(b) signal strengths all range from 81-91.

9300 is definitely breaking up a lot; a quick reboot of the receiver seems to have helped, but when the show went to break, the picture-hiccups (picups?) came back and the sound un-sync'd. 9301 looks fine. 

PS: Anyone else remember when D*'s SD content looked almost as good as the upconverted show on NGCHD right now?


----------



## Flyboyscs

gslater said:


> Pixellation and video freezing seems to come and go on 9300. Great pic with no problems for a while then pixellation and video freezes for a while, then back to great picture for while. Just keeps cycling every few minutes.


I am having the same exact issue. Other than the pixelization I am getting all available channels.


----------



## gslater

stim said:


> I haven't had any problems (although I'm watching Discovery). Is your signal fluctuating at all?


No signal is stable and I have no problems on Discovery (9301). Only NGC (9300).


----------



## psuweather

1st post for me (from the beautiful north woods of northern Michigan)!

I have the HR20-100 running version 0x18a. Have had nothing but a black screen on 498 the past few days (despite trying a combination of things), but receiving 9300/9301 with no problems this morning.


----------



## TMar

old7 said:


> The other day I could only get 498 on one tuner on both of my HR20-700s. Tonight after the latest CE (019E) I get 498 on both tuners and have no problems with either 9300 or 9301.
> 
> Thanks


This isn't the problem. I wasn't getting 498 from the day it went live with national release. Downloaded tonight's CE and still wasn't getting 498 until about 15-20 minutes after I was able to get the 9800's.


----------



## biggie4852

I can't get anything on 9300-9301 but the 721 message with my H20-600 and yes I have HD access.


----------



## gslater

Anybody else notice this? When I get pixellation on 9300, I get a line of white dashes of varying lengths across the top of the picture almost like there is some kind of encoding problem with the signal. Haven't watched long enough or consistently enough yet to tell if this is always true or just true some of the time.


----------



## spartanstew

garoo said:


> ok commercials do not have the one inch line on the side...but the show does for me


Same for me, except since I'm watching on a 126" screen, the side bars are about 6" wide.


----------



## kakster

I also have 4:3 on 9300 and the thin bar on the right of 9301.

I have to say it is too bad that both the test channels are showing lower quality content during the test, so we can't really tell whether there is a difference with Mpeg4 quality over Mpeg2.

Guess I can't blame DirecTV for what is showing on the channels.

Glad to be able to participate and can't wait for the launch!


----------



## damrodd

On 480 and 9300 I get Searching for signal on Sat 2. 481 and 9301 work fine. I also only get tuner 1 on 103(b). Two tuners are fine on all the other Sats. Time to call D*?


----------



## tyke

I started receiving the test channels after going to Directv.com and clicking on change my programing, I didn't change a thing, but just committed my changes.


----------



## Tom Servo

gslater said:


> Anybody else notice this? When I get pixellation on 9300, I get a line of white dashes of varying lengths across the top of the picture almost like there is some kind of encoding problem with the signal. Haven't watched long enough or consistently enough yet to tell if this is always true or just true some of the time.


I see it too.

That's part of the VBI (Vertical Blanking Interval) where closed captioning and data are contained in an analogue broadcast picture. We're most likely seeing it because NGCHD doesn't have the picture centered properly. :sure:


----------



## kakster

damrodd - any chance you are diplexing a OTA antenna on tuner 2? I hear that diplexing blocks the D10 satellite.


----------



## spartanstew

Well, I've spent the last hour and a half doing the following:

Reset the receiver
Rebooted the receiver
Changed to the new software (19e)
Call D*, but couldn't get through
Logged onto website and changed my HD package manually (instructions in this thread).

I'm finally able to click the first option in the poll. 

WooHoo, going to bed now since my sons will be getting up in about 4 hours.


----------



## Tone-Loc

9300 is a bit grainy, looks like Stretch-O-Vision, 9301 looks great.


----------



## MEJHarrison

I just got a new install on Monday and upgraded to HD service then. All the old test channels have worked great for me including 498. But I'm getting the not subscribed message on 9300 & 9301. That's in Portland OR.


----------



## bill50312

did 2 restarts, forced a software download, no luck
changed programming at directv website, now I get 9300 and 9301
and 498 now comes in too!


----------



## jonvoights_toe

No problems with 498 with 1 HR20-700 and grey screen on second 700. Getting 721 for 9300 and 9301 on both 700s. No recent HD activity on my bill.


----------



## stim

Tone-Loc said:


> 9300 is a bit grainy, looks like Stretch-O-Vision, 9301 looks great.


9300 is 4:3 so any stretching would be done by your TV or receiver settings.


----------



## HD30TV

9300; Showed an HD NGC commercial, but actual show content is 4:3.

9301; Disc-HD is 14:9? Slim black bars on each vertical side.


----------



## JacknJuls

HR20-700- had black screen on 498 prior to tuning 9300/9301- now able to see 498.


----------



## HD30TV

JacknJuls said:


> HR20-700- had black screen on 498 prior to tuning 9300/9301- now able to see 498.


Same here.

FINALLY get to see the slide!! (woohoo!)


----------



## northbarts

zip point zilclh here in s.f. area. hr20-700


----------



## LAStealth

Finally got it to work after refreshing on directv.com in So Cal


----------



## mair

Iget all teh channels, at first i didnt get the 498 and got the 480 481, and i didnt see the 9300 9301, so i entered to the web page and review my programing, after that all of them work great


----------



## 13lade

1st post, longtime reader. Love what you guys do here, THANKS!

I had only black on 498 and tried ALL the tricks listed here without success. 

I did a RBR right after seeing this thread, and still had 498 in black afterwards until I tuned into 9300. Now, I get 9300 in 720p (NGC-HD). However, I initially received 9301 in 480, but now I am receiving it in 1080i (discoveryHD). I flipped back to 498 now I am receiving that in 1080 as well FINALLY. 

running hr20-700 0x18, WB68, Yamaha HTR-6090 hdmi, Sony kdl-52xbr2 via HDMI from amp


----------



## mrrydogg

I got all the channels.....9300 looks a little grainy and not the best quality. 9301 looks much better but not nearly as good as channel 76. 

Can't complain though, still much better. 

I wish they would of let us have a sneak peek of channels we haven't seen before. Beggars can't be choosers I know!


----------



## ChicagoTC

Anyone on Total Choice plus getting these channels? I've rebooted, refreshed services online, call D* twice to cancel and add my HD all with no luck.


----------



## northbarts

not a peep here in s.f. area


----------



## B A Doe

Receive all channels on HR20-100 with 0x18a. 

However, have experienced intermittent issues with 498 since it went live. These issues are usually fixed with either a "pause", "jump back", "channel change", etc. Never had any issues with 480 or 481 and do not have any problems or quirks with 9300 and 9301.


----------



## Smooth Jazzer

0305 EDT
znth:
Good morning I am here in Jamesville, NC(NE of G'vlle). I learned of both 9300/9301. I tuned both and I went back and did a check on 480, 481, 498, 9300 and 9301>no problem(s).
9300 is NG [email protected] and 4:3, 9301 is [email protected] both have DD 5.1. 9300 had some intermittent pixelation. During commercials it had Full WS. 9301 decided to go to commercials one right after the other. I am ready for Freddy bring it on baby!


----------



## ChicagoTC

I must have the double secret HD package. It doesn't appear as any option online even greyed out. I've been receiving the standard HD channels for over 2yrs. I've called twice and I think they were both just faking it. I'll try again tomorrow. I want to actually see it being readded on my recent activity.


----------



## HD30TV

Guess I should do this right, for Earl's requests;

Before about 5 minutes ago, I was getting 480/481, but just blank screen on 498.
Now get 9300/9301 fine, and then 498 displayed correctly and has since, no matter how or from where I tune to it. So now getting all 5 test channels just fine; just checked to be sure.

HR20-700 [SW version 0x18a]/BBCs/SlimLine/WB68.


----------



## Zippy

I can see the channels in the guide, but get a 721 message when I go to either 9300 or 9301. I have Premiere on an HR20-700 running 0x19d.

I called DTV and had them remove and readd the HD access package. Now I see the "extra" charges (STARZ HD, CINEMAX HD, ETC) where I didn't before, but still 721 on 9300 & 9301.

480 - 103 B-Band Odd - BBC Confirmed Working
481 - 103 B-Band Even - BBC Confirmed Working
498 - Works - Get congratulation slide
9300 - OSD 721 - Even after several refreshes and calling DTV to have the HD Access removed and readded
9301 - OSD 721 - Even after several refreshes and calling DTV to have the HD Access removed and readded


----------



## jeret

H20-100 0x2036

480, 481, 498 all normal

9300 - some pixelization and video freezing, not constant. Seems to be worse during commercials.

9301 - No problems. Picture looks good.


----------



## stp890

HR20-700 with 0x19e: I was having problems with 498 previously. I was also getting 721 errors on both 9300 and 9301. 

I went through the programming change (without changing anything) online and now all channels (480/481/498/9300/9301) work perfectly. I did notice my programming used to be "Plus DVR" and had a separate line item for "HD Access" which was different than the "Locals HD" and "HBO HD" line items added for customers over recent weeks. After the programming change (again, without actually adding or removing anything) it changed my package to "Plus HD DVR" and "HD Access" has been removed. I wonder if there is a problem with the programming attached to the "HD Access" line item. My HR20 was just installed last week and activated on the automated service the installer called, so there was not a CSR manually changing programming at that time. Just something to consider for those in the know...


----------



## jolibee

ChicagoTC said:


> Alrighty slight rephrase...anyone with total choice plus and none of the recent HD activity charges on their bill?
> 
> This is definitely a billing/programming issue which seems to be only affecting me!
> 
> Whoa...it's working now!! This just appeared for me online
> 
> 09/23/2007	xxxxxxxx6347	HD Access $-2.33 $0.00
> 09/23/2007	xxxxxxxx6347	HD Access	$2.33	$0.00
> 
> 2hrs 15 minutes later I can finally get some sleep!


I have the same issue with you....I still don't have that charge on my recent activity and no 9300/9301.

Looks like they fixed your account. Hopefully, they fix everyone that's affected by this....

My Setup:
Slimline + H20-100
Total Choice + HD Access


----------



## Alan Gordon

SlimLine AU-9 5-LNB (KA/KU) Dish ----> 
Zinwell WB68 Multi-Switch ---->
2 BBC's ---->
HR20-700C ({CE:09:05} - 0x19D

Total Choice Plus (No Locals) with HD Access (and DNS feeds). *NOTE:* I have not received any removing and adding of the HD Access fee.

I have received 498 since it's been on (other than once which was probably due to rain), and 480 and 481 since they've been on.

Several minutes had passed, people were receiving the channels, got tired of waiting, so I re-did satellite set-up, and both 9300 and 9301 came in just fine...

~Alan


----------



## wjHunter

Earl Bonovich said:


> Thanks to all of you that stayed up late tonight....
> to test... the test channels.


It was very beneficial, I didn't know I had an account issue until tonight.
Now all the test channels are working.


----------



## TomD

Finally got both test channels working...

First tried rebooting and refreshing on D* website - didn't work
Then heard about reapplying programming via D* website - tried it but the option for HD Access wasn't there
Then I called D*, got bumped to tech support and CSR mentioned did verify that I have an older HD Access version and he said he would correct. He then reapplied my programming (see below):

Recent Transactions View your Last StatementDate Access Card Description Amount Tax 
09/23/2007 xxxxxxxx6516 MLB EXTRA INNINGS SuperFan HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/23/2007 xxxxxxxx6516 HBO HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/23/2007 xxxxxxxx6516 LOCALS HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/23/2007 xxxxxxxx6516 HD Access $7.66 $0.00 
09/23/2007 xxxxxxxx6516 DIRECTV DVR Service $4.59 $0.00 
09/23/2007 xxxxxxxx6516 DIRECTV DVR Service $-4.59 $0.00 
09/23/2007 xxxxxxxx6516 HD Access $-7.66 $0.00 

The test channels then came on.

I happen to mention about the "Searching for sat" message that's coming and going on channel 480 and 498 and the tech CSR put me on hold and came back a few minutes later to say they are aware of this issue and they are working to correct internally (that the issue was not with my system because I verified that I have seen the Congrats slide on channel 498).


----------



## KillTeam

2:28AM Greenville, Texas
I had to do the D* website trick to drop and re-add HD access then both channels worked. Having a small issue thought. Ocassionaly when i change between 9300 and 9301 one of the channels will lose audio. I have to switch channels again and then it will come back. Kind of weird though.

HR20-700
Total Choice Plus with HD access


----------



## levineeh

Total Choice Plus with HD Access, no new billing activity as some have had
HR20-700 with 0x18

Getting 498 just fine, as well as 480/481

Persistent 721 (not authorized) on 9300/9301, even after reset
HD Access is not even a potentially available option on the DirecTV website when I attempt to change programming, but it definitely appears in summary of my current programming (and I certainly get all the current HD channels)


----------



## ChicagoTC

levineeh said:


> Total Choice Plus with HD Access, no new billing activity as some have had
> HR20-700 with 0x18
> 
> Getting 498 just fine, as well as 480/481
> 
> Persistent 721 (not authorized) on 9300/9301, even after reset
> HD Access is not even a potentially available option on the DirecTV website when I attempt to change programming, but it definitely appears in summary of my current programming (and I certainly get all the current HD channels)


This is the exact issue I had. Call D* and ask to have your HD access deleted and re-added to your account.


----------



## donmesw

had the 721 here is Los Angeles for about 1/2 hour. Then I called D*, never spoke to a CSR, but the channels popped in while I was still on hold. : )


----------



## CG Tustin

Well...

9300 and 9301 are in the guide but show 721...ch 498 is fine, all other HD channels are fine..I have tried everthing but calling Direct TV, which I guess I may have to do (but should have to...)


----------



## TomD

Channel 9301 is going back and forth between infomerical to searching for sat
Channel 9300 is fine other then pixelization and video freezing


----------



## Blurayfan

levineeh said:


> Total Choice Plus with HD Access, no new billing activity as some have had
> HR20-700 with 0x18
> 
> Getting 498 just fine, as well as 480/481
> 
> Persistent 721 (not authorized) on 9300/9301, even after reset
> HD Access is not even a potentially available option on the DirecTV website when I attempt to change programming, but it definitely appears in summary of my current programming (and I certainly get all the current HD channels)


HD Access should be listed on the services tab of the change programming below Baby first. However it might be greyed out and unchangeable.


----------



## kryscio23

gslater said:


> Pixellation and video freezing seems to come and go on 9300. Great pic with no problems for a while then pixellation and video freezes for a while, then back to great picture for while. Just keeps cycling every few minutes.


Exactly the same here with me here in northeastern PA.

9301 I have not experienced any pixelation or freezing for the 15 minutes I watched the Tempurpedic infomercial.

My H20 passed all tests on all test channels just fine.


----------



## TomD

Checking sat signal on 103 b...

Getting signals on all transponders now (71, 75, 60, 73, 67, 78, 57, 77, 64, 82, 60, 84, 65, 88, 93, 94

As a note: lately I have been getting all zeros on odd transponders and searching for sat errors on channel 480 and 498 (comes and goes)


----------



## poe

721 for me also. Will call d*.


----------



## donshan

I got both 9300 and 9301 along with 480/481 but get 498 on only one tuner. 

This was good news as earlier I was able to get the "congrat message" on only one tuner of my HR-20 but got a black screen on the second tuner until I hit Pause/play on it. Seems 9300/9301 were easier to tune than 498. I started a recording of one regular HD channel to tie up one tuner and still got both 9300 and 9100. 

103(b) TP readings range from 80 to 88.


----------



## Rankor

Aside from a slight audio sync issue both channels worked great on my hr20 with the nation firmware release.


----------



## homerdodge

Well, I was getting 721 and had done a restart, and redone satellite setup, and as soon as the refresh services on the web site completed they showed up as not available. So, I guess I had just missed the winow, and no clue whether the refresh would have worked.
498 still ok.


----------



## homerdodge

While the 9300/9301 test channels are now off, I was getting 721 when they were up. 

So, I went ahead and had the CSR remove my old HD Access version and add the latest. Hopefully that will avoid any future 721 issues.


----------



## puckhead

During tonight's test:

9300-Perfect
9301-Perfect
498-Congrats
480-SFS ....Bad BBC perhaps?
481-Confirmed

HR20-700
Ox18a-8/28
No switch.

No "tricks" needed.
Phoenix, AZ market.

Thank you for your continued efforts.


----------



## Capmeister

This morning, on the DVR that didn't see the white message on 498... well, now it's showing up.


----------



## putalydonit

seattle-got all but 9300 9301


----------



## skyviewmark1

mexican-bum said:


> I agree, bad signal, no b-band converters, access card never authorized etc. seems to be most likely cause of problems. I say light'em up!


While I agree that they should go ahead and light them up, I hardly would call a test where 10% of the people didn't get the channels, a success. And I still believe that there should have been on option on the poll for people that had the 721 error.

I never got past the 721 last night no matter what I tried. And from what I was readiing I was far from alone on that one. But yes.. Go ahead a lite em up and we can fix these issues.


----------



## kenn157

Don't have 9300 or 9301 or 9000 or 9001.


----------



## bahopkins

Still can't see channel 498 (although 480 & 481) are good. Missed the test on channels 9300 and 9301. Went through the process of "Change My Programming" (clicking through all five screens). At the end, nothing showed up in yellow. I do have the old Total Choice Plus package w/HBO & Shotime, HD Access, and the Directv HD DVR service. Only change in my account was on 9/13 (not done by me).

Recent Transactions View your Last Statement
Date Access Card Description	AmountTax
09/13/2007	xxxxxxxxxxxx	HD Access	$-7.99	$0.00
09/13/2007	xxxxxxxxxxxx	HD Access	$7.99	$0.00


----------



## NotNterLaced

I have two HR-720s. Yesterday one was able to display 498 and one was not. Last night both were OK with 9300 & 9301 and today 498 is good to go with both of them. The only action I took last evening was a reboot for both units (I rebooted the non-working unit several times yesterday with no improvement) because I couldn't access 930x until I did that. I did have one lockup and couldn't display any channels but 9300 & my OTA locals until I did a reboot but I couldn't recreate that problem.

So... looks like the test must have been fruitful! Ready to recieve D*, BRING IT ON! :icon_hroc


----------



## vangiesk

480, 481, and 498 work for me on a hit or miss basis. One hour the odd TP's work and the next hour they don't. I missed the test for 9300 and 9301


----------



## newsbreaker

I have always been able to get the message on 480/481, and had problems consistently with 498. If I go to either 480/1 first, then to 498, I can see the "congratulations screen." If I don't go to those channels first, I cannot. 

After I've used this "trick" I can go to 498 and see the Congrats screen from anywhere for about 20 minutes. After that, it no longer appears, unless I again go to 480 or 481 first. 

I was still in one of those 20 minute windows when 9300/9301 lit last night, but I could see them. I did note, they took considerably longer for the image to appear then when tuning to a 'normal' channel.


----------



## kensnyd

I still cant see 498, 480 481 are working fine. Missed 9300-9301. I have total choice plus and HD access.


----------



## ryu

HR20-700
WB68
sidecar

I was getting all but 498, just a black screen.

I updated to the latest CE right before the 9300/9301 came live. 

I was able to get all the test channels then.

Not sure if it had anything to do with the upgrade or not, I just happened to do both at the same time.


----------



## RadioCityMike

skyviewmark1 said:


> While I agree that they should go ahead and light them up, I hardly would call a test where 10% of the people didn't get the channels, a success. And I still believe that there should have been on option on the poll for people that had the 721 error.
> 
> I never got past the 721 last night no matter what I tried. And from what I was readiing I was far from alone on that one. But yes.. Go ahead a lite em up and we can fix these issues.


I voted early and watched the poll. The failure rate started about 20% and then gradually dropped to 9%. I was one of the failures, but the channels started working soon after I voted. There is no provision to change your vote, so the failure rate is probably greatly over stated.


----------



## ivoaraujo

Manually recorded both test channels.
9300 looked okay - 9301 was better but yet a soft picture. Still looked great.
Does anybody know if there will be more testing of channels before we get permanent hd channels?


----------



## patchs

As I posted earlier, I got 9300 and 9301 and for the first time, I got the message on 498.
Now, I get the gray screen on 498.


----------



## minterca

I missed this test. Why 3hrwindow after midnight?

I still cant see 498, 480 481 are working fine. Missed 9300-9301. I have total choice plus and HD access.

HR200-100
AT9 w/sidecar
WB68 
Pioneer TV
89 or higher on all 103B T.P.'s.

I have tried every trick on this site to get the 498 slide.


----------



## mdernst

HR20-700 in bedroom - able to get 498, 9300, 9301 without any problems or issues first time as soon as they started broadcasting.

HR20-700 in family room - was unable to get 9300 or 9301 or 498 until I did the little tricks described elsewhere here (72, then 73, then 498, PAUSE, PLAY, REWIND, etc.). As soon as I was able to get 498 to show up 9300 & 9301 came online as well. I don't know the exact sequence I had to go through to get 498 to show up - I was trying too many things to know exactly what worked.

The only differences I can think of between the bedroom setup and family room setup are that the family room unit has 480p, 720p, 1080i selected as resolutions (NATIVE ON) whereas the bedroom unit has only 480p, 1080i selected as resolutions (NATIVE ON). Also, the family room unit has Dolby Digital ON; bedroom unit has Dolby Digital OFF. I did not think of these differences last night during the test or I would have tried changing them to see if that made any difference.

Mike


----------



## BlueSnake

Downloaded 0x19E at 11pm came from 0x19D

History for 498:

Was having issues with 1 HR20 700 seeing the message, this went back & forth between my 2 HR20 700s where one would see the message and one wouldn't.
On Saturday afternoon 9/22/07 both started to finally see the message on one tuner and I had to hit pause to see it on the other tuner.

After the software download last night I had to start a recording on 2 channels then stop the recordings then tune to 498 to be able to see the message.

Test channels 480 & 481 always worked on my boxes.

Test channels 9300 & 9301:

Test channels 9300 & 9301 worked great on my boxes. Also after this test started 498 works on both boxes without having to hit pause.

FYI I have always had signals on 103b in the mid to high 90s.

Equipment details in signature


----------



## SFjr

I was not able to see anything other than a grey screen on 498 since the channel lit up. I tried every trick listed with no success. If find it interesting that as soon as the test channels came up I could suddenly see the slide on 498 for the first time.

The slide still continues to come up just fine this morning on 498 also.


----------



## tmuirheid

I didn't get in on the test but I'm still having 'tuner 2' issues with both my HR20s. 498, 480 and 481 all work on tuner 1, still searching on tuner 2. 

Spoke to a CSR yesterday and ordered new BBCs but it could also be a problems with cables or my dish alingnment (signal strength on 103b is mid 80s).


----------



## dvdguyjt

Adding my $0.02

480/481/498 no problems from the start.
HR-20 tunes right to 498 (with a couple of seconds of delay) and slide comes up.
No need to do anything fancy to see 498.

9300/9301 looked great, but I had to re-boot in order for them to show on my HR20 (probably just a guide refresh issue).


Setup:

HR-20 with software version 019E
AT9 w/ sidecar
Dod enabled on 9/15/07 (but still not working)
Component Connection to 37 inch LCD


----------



## Tom Robertson

The test has closed so this thread is closed.

If you had problems last nite or an update to problems last nite, please send me a PM, I'll add to this thread for DIRECTV.

Feel free to continue to discuss in the discussion thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100301

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Malibu13

Tom Robertson said:


> The test has closed so this thread is closed.
> 
> If you had problems last nite or an update to problems last nite, please send me a PM, I'll add to this thread for DIRECTV.
> 
> Feel free to continue to discuss in the discussion thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100301
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Tom, i didn't get to stay up late enough to post my findings, so here they are.

9300 and 9301 came on just fine here. PQ on 9300 was fair but 9301 actually looked rather flat and definitely not 1080 quality.

I do receive all test channels without problems.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Ok, I've cleansed the thread.

If you had problems and did not post them yet, go ahead. But please, please, please, only issues in this thread! Any other comments, please post: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100301

(Or come to my house and spend 90minutes cleaning the thread next time.) 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson

From MIKE0616: (Thanks mike)
Tom,

Checked out 9300 / 9301 last night and got neither. 480/481/498 came in OK, though.

New acct (last month) and HD plus everything package.

hr20-700 running 018a

498 had been coming in ok and then no-go then ok then no-go, etc. Really strange.

Did reboot machine to see if that would clear up 9300 / 9301, but no help there.

Thanks,
-Mike
Louisville, KY DMA


----------



## ActiveHDdave

I did get get the 9300 - 9301 test channels last night after about an hour after reseting.
I voted on the poll that I did not get them.


----------



## henryld

tekie99 said:


> got 480, 481, 498, and everything was crystal clear on 9300 & 9301 on all 3 receivers.
> 
> 2 HR20's
> 1 H20


After voting in the pole that I did not receive 9300 did some more fiddling and got it to come on.


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

I got 9300 and 9301 last night. I watched from about 1:00AM to 2:45AM last night, I was very happy, I switched back to the nonHD counterparts and appreciated what I was seeing even more!

I tried to record the channels and hitting recording didn't do anything. Next I went to setup a scheduled manual recording on the 2 stations, and I got them recording that way by selecting a 9300 and 9301 and I think I started both recording close to 2AM and set a 3 hour stop. While they were recording I could go back and forth on the two channels and have the live dual buffers (kinda like the old HR10-250 would do, gosh I miss that feature! )

Then this morning I went to review what I recorded. The two recordings were listed in the playlist, so I intened to play and see what I missed. To my surprise, the recordings I made didn't play. When I select them to play NOTHING. When I watch these live while I was recording I could pause / rewind and forward upto live no problem, but come this morning they don't play!

Anybody else have a similiar experience, is this a bug, any idea why this happened?


----------



## carpetman

1) 2 x HR20-700
2) B-Band converters installed
3) AT9 dish installed
4) no multiswitch
5) HD locals through DTV

HR20 #1:
480 - searching for sat.
481 - OK
498 - OK on one tuner(I get no signal on tuner 1)if i switch lines i get no signal on tuner 2..I get full signal 80's to 90's on all other satellites both tuners. I have tried 3 different bbc with same result.

HR20 #2 Primary on account
480 - OK
481 - OK
498 - OK

Both upgraded to latest ce last night 19e

Grand Rapids/Kalamazoo
South haven,Mi

I did receive 9300 and 9301 on both units, however on the first hr20 I could only receive the channels if i would go from 9301 back to 9300. If I tuned directly to that channel would get searching message. I checked and I still only have one tunner receiving a signal on sat 103b, all other sat still have signal on both tunners..


----------



## lwilli201

A little off topic, but if you eliminate the number of people that did not know about the test, the complete success rate is 81%. The success rate on the poll is skewed because of the "did not know" number.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Ok, I'm still working too hard to keep this thread clean, I should have known better. :lol:

Reminder, the test is over so the thread is closed.

Thanks everyone who tried the channels and to everyone who reported their success and failures. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson

Now that the poll is closed, I removed the votes for the people who did not get a chance to test the channels.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson

Quick analysis, 85% received both the test channels. A very good sign.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I know it's been said, but I think it's great that our friends at DIRECTV opened up this test to us. It was a real pleasure to watch last night, I felt like I was really part of something.


----------



## Tom Robertson

From gulfwarvet:


> not sure if this was mentioned or not. while watching NG from last night, i seen flashes of the PQ distorting in the lower half


Cheers,
Tom


----------

